# Your unnecessary & essential baby purchases



## vespersonicca

*Hello everyone! I'm only in the beginning of my first pregnancy but I thought I'd ask some advice from those of you who have gone through it before. 

My husband is currently out of work so it makes our need to slowly buy things over the next few months absolutely necessary if we hope to be ready when the time comes. I'm also the type that will get through the waiting time better that way!  The thing is, I don't want to end up investing in things that aren't really necessary in the end (like 20 bodys for a newborn when they will only grow out of them in like a week or 2!)

Sooo, I'd love to hear about any purchases you made that ended up being unnecessary or anything you might have gotten that ended up being so essential! What should definitely be on my list and what should I steer clear of? Any miracle products or absolute let-downs? Items for baby and mom... *


----------



## cindi

bottle warmers! if you have a crock pot (slow cooker) you can put water in it on low or warm and use that if you are going to bottle feed.


----------



## jamielou

GOOD:

MUSLIN cloths cant get enough of them get as many as you can cause half of mine are in the wash at one time :haha:

LOTS of vests to go under sleepsuits again they just go under anything are handy and baby makes so much mess they are great. People get so caught up on buying cute outfits for you no one thinks to buy the essentials like body suits and vests

SLEEPING BAGS - think i would of had a nervous break down without one, the boy is such a kicker i was worrying all the time ifhe had blankets so he cant kick these over his head! Woohoo! :happydance:


BAD

Bottle warmers never used my one just boil some water stick it in a pan to warm up feeds or vice versa if you need to cool down a feed

Shoes got loads of cute baby shoes but he kicks them off so he ends up going out in just thick socks lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good - Vests, baby grows, socks, muslins, sleeping bags, bum cream, Breastfeed if you can because its FREE

Bad - lots of outfits (not necessary with a newborn imo), millions of blankets.


----------



## Bingles

Great thread :) I was convinced getting a bottle warmer was a yes yes but now not so much


----------



## halas

Good 
my angel care monitor i cant sleep without turning it on

muslin wraps 

vests they are way better than singlets singlets ride up

a wrap arround slingg they are great way comfyever than the ones with staps and u can breast feed ect in them as well i like the moby sling

BAD

my fisherprice swing dangerous wen they start atempting to sit up or aven move it seems 

bassinet just go with the cot gabrielle was out of her bassinette by 3 weeks cause she rolled and turned sidways and got stuck

and dont get to many newbourn clothes and get a range of sizes of 00000 0000 and 000 is good gabrielle was to small for 0000 000 but get minimal amount of 00000 0000 bc they last 2 weeks lol


----------



## vespersonicca

jamielou said:


> GOOD:
> 
> LOTS of vests to go under sleepsuits again they just go under anything are handy and baby makes so much mess they are great. People get so caught up on buying cute outfits for you no one thinks to buy the essentials like body suits and vests
> 
> SLEEPING BAGS - think i would of had a nervous break down without one, the boy is such a kicker i was worrying all the time ifhe had blankets so he cant kick these over his head! Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> BAD
> 
> Shoes got loads of cute baby shoes but he kicks them off so he ends up going out in just thick socks lol


What exactly are baby vests? I know about the body suits. 

Awww man, those shoes are so cute though! Haven't got any though. I'll let Grandmas knit little booties or something. Here in Finland it's super cold though so...


----------



## halas

booties are great


----------



## vespersonicca

halas said:


> Good
> my angel care monitor i cant sleep without turning it on
> 
> a wrap arround slingg they are great way comfyever than the ones with staps and u can breast feed ect in them as well i like the moby sling

I am really glad to hear praise about the moby wrap. I've wanted one since I first saw someone using it. So versatile and more natural.

I would never dream of not having some kind of baby monitor. Here in Finland it's very common that the babies will sleep in the stroller outside on the porch or in the back yard with a monitor. Something about the cold air helps them sleep better. I'm from California though but I'll give it a try... :flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

vespersonicca said:


> What exactly are baby vests? I know about the body suits.

Since you're American, I'll translate! haha What those in the UK call a vest is what Americans call a Onesie (long or short armed bodysuit, no legs). 
https://www.style-biz.co.uk/prodimages/c4cvest_lg.jpg

What they call a Babygro is the all-in-one body suit (long arms, long legs).
https://www.boopydoodle.com/Images/originals/Powder%20Plum/PP_Babygro.png

But people get the two mixed up all the time.


----------



## jamielou

Yeah its a onesie to americans they are fab!


----------



## vespersonicca

Hahaha! Thanks! Keep the good tips coming! Remember, this is also your chance to complain about all the crap you got ripped off on or didn't need! I want to hear you!


----------



## mrsraggle

Very useful thread!


----------



## jamielou

You don't need any toys or anything they aren't interested. My boy isnt now still he grabs for things and stares at lights and laughs at the telly but he hasn't quite got the knack of gripping on to things. The only thing he liked in the first 2 - 3 motnhs was the telly lol. Plus everyone buys you toys anyway!

also it might vary but room temp monitors never come in handy for me you just use your instinct whether its hot/cold and baby lets you know anyway well mien does his reall grizzly if his too hot/cold... monitors are not needed if you're in a flat x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

great thread - as a first time mum this is very useful information x


----------



## vespersonicca

jamielou said:


> also it might vary but room temp monitors never come in handy for me you just use your instinct whether its hot/cold and baby lets you know anyway well mien does his reall grizzly if his too hot/cold... monitors are not needed if you're in a flat x

Wow! Never even knew people monitored the room temp so closely! I figure my instincts would tell me well enough! Thanks for the info! Keep it coming :)


----------



## princess_bump

i think one of the worst things we brought was a silly nappy wrapper :dohh: the thing never worked and nappy sacks works soooo much better imo!!

i found lot's of vest's and sleepsuits great, in newborn, 0-3months and 3-6 - buy a small selection and add to babies clothes when they are born, maddi was a very long baby, something we never knew till she was here :)


----------



## mommy43

bottle warmer a jug n hot water works just as well
nappy wrapper cheap nappy sacks are just as good

also i wouldnt go n buy a whole set of bottles i did that with one of mine n she wouldnt drink out them :(


----------



## suzib76

just think basics and work from there

eat 
sleep
travel
clothes

well if you are not breastfeeding then you can pick up bottles cheaply from the supermarkets, also sterliser is a must but they are not expensive either - bottle warmer is a definate waste of money, you could warm a bottle by sitting on it quicker than these things lol

sleep on a budget would highly recommend going straight to cot and just using the pram/baby bouncer fro daytime naps until a routing is established where lo is going up to nap as well - if you are able to sew you could fashion some cot sheets out of normal single size sheets i have a friend who made all of hers, but you can buy them quite cheaply anyhow

for traveling you just need to pick up a cheap travel system (pushchair&carseat in the package) start at about 100, so not a lot at all

and clothes, in the early days i would just go for vests and sleepsuits as you will get given clothes in first sizes etc when the lo arrives so not much poing wasting cash on lots of outfits - some people dont even dress babies in clothes until they are a couple of months

you can do without a baby bath for sure, and i never used muslin clothes, but some people swear by them so i guess it just depends x


----------



## Chaos

These are a few things I learned that I wished someone had told me to save me money!!
*
Unnecessary:*

Cute little baby outfits for the first 3 months! They are just not worth the expense imo. They grow out of them SO fast. It's a mission to get those floppy little arms and legs in and take a month of Sundays to take off and put back on when changing those nappies. Just get lots of cute sleep suits, it's basically what Autumn has been in for the last 2 months. Of course I dress her up if we're going out somewhere or to someones houses, but for every day around the house and going out, a sleep suit is ace.

If you're bottle feeding: Bottle warmers. Waste of space, you can feed formula at room temp. It actually helps them digest it better. I don't boil water and let it cool, I just get gallon bottles of distilled water and make it up with that when ever she needs a feed. She uses around a gallon a week now and its 80cents a gallon.

Baby Socks: Total waste of time, they don't stay on EVER.

Toys for the first 3 months are pointless. Autumn only just started getting interested in things to grab and put in her mouth in the last few weeks.

Nappy/Diaper Genie ~ Total crap!! Just stick them in the bin!!

Anything brand name that is 60% priced up than the generic. I use Target own brand for all things. Bubble bath / lotion / nappies / formula. (I asked the pediatrician about the own brand formula vs name brand. She said it was like coke vs pepsi. Basically the same, just which one you prefer the taste of)

Butt cream/Talc etc. Just buy it when you need it. I have a stack of butt cream for Autumn but have never used it as she aint suffered from nappy rash once!

Massive nappy bag! Mine has been made redundant after 3 months cause it was just too much lol. I just shove a couple of nappies, wipes and a change of clothes and a bottle in my handbag and away I go.

"Special" baby towels. Bunch of crap! I used it once and it didn't dry her at all, just stuck to her, I just use our towels now.

"Special" baby clothe washing detergent. Over expensive waste. I just use our normal washing detergent, I just use a lot less of it on her clothes. (we use sensitive unscented brand)

Those cute baby hats! They will swallow the LOs head for the first 2 months lol. I put one on Autumn and it came to her chin!! She wore the ones the hospital gave us for the first couple months.

*Necessary*:

Swaddle clothes. Those little arms and hands would wake Autumn up 74432 times a night if she wasn't swaddled. It also helped her recognize her bed time routine as I only swaddled her at night. (she now sleeps 12 hours a night)

A couple of nice warm blankets. Those snow suits/coats won't fit for a while and are really hard to get on sometimes, so a good warm blanket to put over the LO when you go out is a must. 

Night light. If you want to get a bedtime routine down, its a good idea so you don't turn on the bright lights to feed/change in the middle of the night and wake them up totally. Just enough light to see what you're doing. 

Re sleeping arrangements. Autumns nursery is all ready for her and has been since I was 8 months pregnant lol. However she aint slept in it once. I have a little bassinet next to my bed which she sleeps in at the moment and a pack and play down stairs which she sleeps in during the day, this later turns in to a playpen.

Regarding buying all new stuff in regards to pack and plays, bassinets, I just got mine 2nd hand from consignment sales. You can get things for 3rd the price and as bassinets ect are out grown so quickly, it seemed pointless paying 90 bucks for a brand new bassinet when I got it for 18 bucks 2nd hand.

If you're going to use a dummy, don't get any until you've tried the ones the hospital supplies. I brought some cute little pooh bear ones for Lil Miss. Do you think she wants them? Does she heck!! She prefers the ugly green hospital supplied ones!! :dohh:

Baby mirror for the car. Its one of the best buys I've done. It straps on the back seat so it's facing the rear facing car seat and then you look in your rear view mirror and can see baby. My one plays music and if Autumn starts crying, I can switch that on and it soothes her to sleep.

I hope this helps!!!

Just regarding hospital bag ... You won't need half the things you pack! lol. I took a small carry on suitcase. The only thing I used out of it was my shower gel, toothbrush/paste, towels, pillow and hairbrushes! Oh and my clothes I wore home.

I wore the hospital gowns while I was there as you'll be quite mess 'down there' for a couple days, They supply you with plenty of food while you're there. I was too exhausted to read magazines etc.

Re packing for the baby, I didn't use ANYTHING I took for her as the hospital supplied it all. The only thing I used was an outfit to take her home in. They supplied nappies, wipes etc.


----------



## vespersonicca

* Wow! A super special thank you to Chaos for such an amazing and eye-opening list! I hope others will also take this great opportunity to help other avoid silly and sometimes costly mistakes and help out a bunch of new mommies in the process!*


----------



## Freyasmum

I just thought of something else I found absolutely vital.
It's something you may very well have anyway...
Hand cream! What with all the extra hand-washing after nappy changes, my hands were a wreck!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Fab thread thank you ladies!


----------



## Blah11

Good

A large blanket for swaddling, tommee tippee milk bibs, we bought a swinging crib which is a bit bigger than a moses basket but it did us until she was 5.5 months old :), Fisher price cradle swing was great when i needed some handsfree time to eat or something


Bad

Dummies and bottles and bottle warmers as she never used them but that was an amelie thing LOL, grobags never got used because she hated them, groegg thermometre ALWAYS said our rooms were too hot even if it was a bit chilly :wacko:, didn't get that much use out of her bumbo tbh but thats because she had her swing then jumperoo


----------



## vespersonicca

Freyasmum said:


> I just thought of something else I found absolutely vital.
> It's something you may very well have anyway...
> Hand cream! What with all the extra hand-washing after nappy changes, my hands were a wreck!

*Thanks! Not something I would have thought of but would def need! *


----------



## nov_mum

I found our baby bath really good. It's quite a big plastic one with no fancy plug or other features. It was $10 and we used it when bubs was little and now it sits in the bath and bubs sits up in it. It saves filling a whole bath and he can't fall over and split his head on the side of the big bath. 

Bibs, we used loads in the early days. Now bubs is older we use a couple of plastic bibs that you wipe down. 

Vests/body suits.

Sleep sacks

Nipple cream if your bfing. Breast pads too. Nappy squares, not for usng as nappies but for everything else. 

Useless things:

A sling, hurt my neck after bubs was 6 weeks old. This time around I got a wrap like a moby wrap and it's much better!!!!

Loads of blankets and toys - not neccessary and you get brought heaps anyway. 

Expensive sterilisers - I used sterilising tabs and a plastic container. It was portable, cheap and can be used safely with non bpa plastics.


----------



## genkigemini

For the first two weeks, the only thing my little man wore was sleepers. (Full body suits aka Bodygrows) This way I knew he was warm enough and he just looks so darn cute in them. Also, I hated putting onesies over his head when he was so tiny and fragile feeling.

BAD

Bottle Warmer - I never used it


----------



## Freyasmum

nov_mum said:


> I found our baby bath really good. It's quite a big plastic one with no fancy plug or other features. *It was $10*...

Hey nov_mum - where'd you find a bath for $10? We gave all our stuff away so I'm looking to replace as cheaply as possible. Suppose I could always try Trade Me. :)


----------



## MandaAnda

There always seem to be baby baths on Freecycle, Ebay, Gumtree, etc. We got ours of DH's grandparents', which I think they got second hand. DH gave it a wash, and it looks brand new - it's even blue and has a plug in the bottom.


----------



## Shezbum

Im still pregnant so can only give u advice that i have bin given ,, but buy wipes baby grows and bodysuits telc etc once a month or sumtin and save them as this helps thats wat i have been doing and now have a little basket to keep it all in and so have them ready for when baby arrives, also big pants and sani towels for when u leave hospital (i have been advised ther a deffo lol) I wish u luck xx


----------



## DWandMJ

What a great thread! Not only for our own insight, but for once I've been able to get a baby shower gift for a friend of mine that I know she'll actually be able to put to use... Diapers, onesies, long sleeved body suits, and flannel receiving blankets.


----------



## MiissMuffet

MandaAnda said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> What exactly are baby vests? I know about the body suits.
> 
> Since you're American, I'll translate! haha What those in the UK call a vest is what Americans call a Onesie (long or short armed bodysuit, no legs).
> https://www.style-biz.co.uk/prodimages/c4cvest_lg.jpg
> 
> What they call a Babygro is the all-in-one body suit (long arms, long legs).
> https://www.boopydoodle.com/Images/originals/Powder%20Plum/PP_Babygro.png
> 
> But people get the two mixed up all the time.Click to expand...

i thought a onesie was the babygro :wacko: 

What do u use a muslin wrap for?


----------



## 555ann555

Chaos said:


> These are a few things I learned that I wished someone had told me to save me money!!
> *
> Unnecessary:*
> 
> If you're bottle feeding: Bottle warmers. Waste of space, you can feed formula at room temp. It actually helps them digest it better. I don't boil water and let it cool, I just get gallon bottles of distilled water and make it up with that when ever she needs a feed. She uses around a gallon a week now and its 80cents a gallon.


Just to point out, the problem with thisis that the *formula isn't sterile*, that is why you have to add hot water to the powder. 

If you are adding room-temperature sterile water to un-sterile powder formula your baby could end up with just as bad a stomach upset as if you'd just added tap water to the bottle. 

Not such a problem with older babies who've developed a bit more of an imune system, but definately not what is recommended.


----------



## Chaos

555ann555 said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> These are a few things I learned that I wished someone had told me to save me money!!
> *
> Unnecessary:*
> 
> If you're bottle feeding: Bottle warmers. Waste of space, you can feed formula at room temp. It actually helps them digest it better. I don't boil water and let it cool, I just get gallon bottles of distilled water and make it up with that when ever she needs a feed. She uses around a gallon a week now and its 80cents a gallon.
> 
> 
> Just to point out, the problem with thisis that the *formula isn't sterile*, that is why you have to add hot water to the powder.
> 
> If you are adding room-temperature sterile water to un-sterile powder formula your baby could end up with just as bad a stomach upset as if you'd just added tap water to the bottle.
> 
> Not such a problem with older babies who've developed a bit more of an imune system, but definately not what is recommended.Click to expand...

The tub says nothing at all about adding it to boiling hot water, it says to cooled boiled water.
Distilled water is actually boiled water, in which the steam has been collected and turned back in to water, removing all the minerals and additives tap water has in it.

Her pediatrician has said it's totally fine to prepare her milk this way.

Autumn has not been sick with anything ever.

To be honest, if you do reading up on sterilizing bottles etc, its actually just followed on from the days when water supply was shite. 

Once they are on the floor and putting everything in their mouths, they have more chance of getting sick that way.


----------



## Bailey

Thanks to everyone who posted with great advice and ideas!

I've often wondered which supplies were ok to buy second hand to save a few bucks and which ones NEED to be bought new. Whenever I search the internet, I get results from consumer advocate sites that basically say everything needs to be bought new, which I am somewhat skeptical of. So far the only things I can think of that absolutely has to be new is the carseat, because you really can't know if it's been in an accident or not and they aren't safe anymore after they've taken one accident. Other things like cribs, strollers, playpens, etc, you just need to make sure a particular model hasn't been recalled, but they don't get less safe over time, right? 

Can someone offer insight into this topic while we're discussing ways to not waste your money?


----------



## purple_kiwi

Bailey said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted with great advice and ideas!
> 
> I've often wondered which supplies were ok to buy second hand to save a few bucks and which ones NEED to be bought new. Whenever I search the internet, I get results from consumer advocate sites that basically say everything needs to be bought new, which I am somewhat skeptical of. So far the only things I can think of that absolutely has to be new is the carseat, because you really can't know if it's been in an accident or not and they aren't safe anymore after they've taken one accident. Other things like cribs, strollers, playpens, etc, you just need to make sure a particular model hasn't been recalled, but they don't get less safe over time, right?
> 
> Can someone offer insight into this topic while we're discussing ways to not waste your money?

as long as the crib isnt a recall its ok but most people suggest brand new matress. i bought my stroller and crib used but washed them down and they all seem ok.


----------



## tasha41

*Best/essential purchases:*
*Receiving blankets* (think in the UK these are muslins?)... use them as burp cloths, use them for swaddling, use them for blankets
*Blankets*
*Plastic bibs.. *when baby starts to have foods, esp feeding themselves, the Bumkins bibs are fabulous. Like $5.49 for one when they're on sale here so very reasonably priced, waterproof, don't need to wash it, and they have a pocket to catch food baby drops
*Clothes in a variety of sizes.* (I didn't buy anything smaller than 0-3 months but thank goodness my friend who has a son bought me some preemie onesies with one of my gifts and some newborn clothes, my LO was swimming in newborn clothes at 6lbs 1oz- went home 5lbs 15oz)
*Baby monitors... *INVEST IN GOOD ONES :) I hate the static I get with mine, if I could go back, I would have splurged on better ones. Newborns especially can be quiet when they cry, and it's nice to be able to hear what they're up to once they get older, sometimes they just wake up and play around.. sometimes they don't go to sleep and they play around, and you don't have to sit in silence nearby w/ monitors you can go downstairs and do your washing or watch TV etc.
*Bouncy chair...* if you can, one with a removable toy bar, and one with a vibrating setting is nice to soothe them
*Mobile*
*Fisher Price Ocean Wonders Aquarium soother* - my baby loved this, I let her have it the first 5 months. Then she learned how to turn it on and off on her own and I had to take it away because it kept her up.
*Onesies, sleepers, booties, a little sweater, hats, mitts.. *don't go too nuts but have the basics! 
* Baby care kit-* mine included a brush, comb, toothbrush, nail clippers, nasal aspirator, syringe for medicine, nail files
*Thermometer- *I have a Braun digital read that goes in the ear. It's fast and easy to read, it was like $75 and I hope I don't have to use it that often, but TBH I prefer it even to take my own temperature, and when you need to take baby's temp, it's a pain to do it orally, and I'd be afraid to use a rectal thermometer
*FORMULA--> *not available in the UK as far as I know, but in the USA & Canada it is... don't bother with the powder- the concentrate is so much easier- no measuring, it's more sterile, and it works out cheaper for us, even though a case of it is $35-$45 and a tin of the powder is $20 something.
*Playpen/playard/pack n'play-* most come with a "bassinet" height setting. It is killing 2 birds with one stone if you want a portable bed and a bassinet.. no, you don't get the fancy bassinet/moses basket but it's smaller than a full size crib, portable, etc. When you have it at bassinet height, you can use it as a change station as well. Some actually come with diaper/wipes spots. 
*Baby Motrin...* I prefer this to baby Tylenol or baby Advil
*Change pad/station w/ belt...* I don't have one of these but I need to get one, they're only $30 anyway. When they are a little older they are a devil to keep still for a change.. tricky to not get poo/diaper cream on you or the changing surface... or me, I end up with a barebummed baby crawling away from me before a new diaper is on

*Worst/unnecessary purchases:*
*Soothers*- (Dummies) I bought a couple packs and was given tons with gifts, and my baby wouldn't take them. One pack of 2 would suffice.
*Any outfits for the first couple of months-* easier to just put them in sleepers etc.
*Room thermometer-* in the UK loads of people seem to have them? Here we don't use them and manage just fine :) Rule of thumb for dressing baby = one layer more than you. It's not hard to dress baby properly for sleep either IMO, and when they are young they get up often enough that you can check and stay on top of that.. when they are older they squirm out of blankets etc
*Special baby detergent...* unless your baby has sensitive skin, they can use what the rest of the family uses. I really like the Baby OxyClean stain spray, I buy baby because it is the same price as the regular (I have never thrown an outfit out due to stains and I have a 10 month old because of this stuff! and I am NOTORIOUS for forgetting bibs at bottle time :dohh:)
*Diaper Genie, diaper disposal systems...* regular trash can will do, TBH if your child poos it STINKS and you'll probably want it out of the house ASAP anyway :rofl: not sitting around in a pail in the nursery or bathroom etc.

I'll think of more I am sure.


----------



## jennie_78

Great thread! :thumbup:

The things ive found are a waste of money is:

Outfits! ( much easier to put LO in a babygrow when their small, they look more comfy too)

Toys ( she still only looks at the TV, and cant hold things)

Fisherprice take along swing ( My LO hates it, wish id have bought a bouncy chair with the soothing vibrations, as my LO enjoyed my friends babys one)

Bottle warmer 

cot mobile ( Looks nice, but wakes my LO if i turn it on lol )

Probably loads more, and i will add more as i think of them.


----------



## Chaos

Bailey said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted with great advice and ideas!
> 
> I've often wondered which supplies were ok to buy second hand to save a few bucks and which ones NEED to be bought new. Whenever I search the internet, I get results from consumer advocate sites that basically say everything needs to be bought new, which I am somewhat skeptical of. So far the only things I can think of that absolutely has to be new is the carseat, because you really can't know if it's been in an accident or not and they aren't safe anymore after they've taken one accident. Other things like cribs, strollers, playpens, etc, you just need to make sure a particular model hasn't been recalled, but they don't get less safe over time, right?
> 
> Can someone offer insight into this topic while we're discussing ways to not waste your money?

90% of Autumns stuff is from consignment sales. The only things we have that are brand new (basically because others brought them for us) is her crib, changing table, and pack and play.

We brought her travel system brand new simply because car seats are like crash helmets, you shouldn't reuse them if you don't know the history (as you say .. if it's been in a crash)

Her high chair, bassinet, most of her toys, jumparoo, walker, a whole bunch of her clothes are 2nd hand. Nothing wrong with them that a wipe down in bleach won't fix. It saved us 100's.


----------



## Delilah

Great thread ladies thank you all - very useful. Mx


----------



## tasha41

Bailey said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted with great advice and ideas!
> 
> I've often wondered which supplies were ok to buy second hand to save a few bucks and which ones NEED to be bought new. Whenever I search the internet, I get results from consumer advocate sites that basically say everything needs to be bought new, which I am somewhat skeptical of. So far the only things I can think of that absolutely has to be new is the carseat, because you really can't know if it's been in an accident or not and they aren't safe anymore after they've taken one accident. Other things like cribs, strollers, playpens, etc, you just need to make sure a particular model hasn't been recalled, but they don't get less safe over time, right?
> 
> Can someone offer insight into this topic while we're discussing ways to not waste your money?

Car seat- should be brand new. I got mine off a good friend of the family, she used it like 5x for her granddaughter and I knew she had never been in an accident with it (I would have heard about it). 

I would recommend a convertible car seat to save you money, an infant car seat that you can carry is nice with a young baby but as they get older, they much prefer being able to sit higher and kind of see out the window (even in rearfacing)... you can get ones that work for rearfacing, forward facing, and then convert to a booster, so your child has one seat to last years. 

Cribs- it is recommended that you buy a new mattress every time, including no hand-me-down mattresses between siblings. TBH I am not sure if it is in good condition and you flip it if it would be okay to use for a second child though, my thoughts right now are that this is what I will be doing with mine. The actual crib, just make sure it meets current safety standards and hasn't been recalled.

Strollers, playpens.. yep just be sure about recalls and you're fine


----------



## vespersonicca

Bailey said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted with great advice and ideas!
> 
> I've often wondered which supplies were ok to buy second hand to save a few bucks and which ones NEED to be bought new. Whenever I search the internet, I get results from consumer advocate sites that basically say everything needs to be bought new, which I am somewhat skeptical of. So far the only things I can think of that absolutely has to be new is the carseat, because you really can't know if it's been in an accident or not and they aren't safe anymore after they've taken one accident. Other things like cribs, strollers, playpens, etc, you just need to make sure a particular model hasn't been recalled, but they don't get less safe over time, right?
> 
> Can someone offer insight into this topic while we're discussing ways to not waste your money?

*Thank you for adding this useful bit to the thread. I also plan to purchase a lot 2nd hand so this is super useful!! *


----------



## 555ann555

Chaos said:


> 555ann555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> These are a few things I learned that I wished someone had told me to save me money!!
> *
> Unnecessary:*
> 
> If you're bottle feeding: Bottle warmers. Waste of space, you can feed formula at room temp. It actually helps them digest it better. I don't boil water and let it cool, I just get gallon bottles of distilled water and make it up with that when ever she needs a feed. She uses around a gallon a week now and its 80cents a gallon.
> 
> 
> Just to point out, the problem with thisis that the *formula isn't sterile*, that is why you have to add hot water to the powder.
> 
> If you are adding room-temperature sterile water to un-sterile powder formula your baby could end up with just as bad a stomach upset as if you'd just added tap water to the bottle.
> 
> Not such a problem with older babies who've developed a bit more of an imune system, but definately not what is recommended.Click to expand...
> 
> The tub says nothing at all about adding it to boiling hot water, it says to cooled boiled water.
> Distilled water is actually boiled water, in which the steam has been collected and turned back in to water, removing all the minerals and additives tap water has in it.
> 
> Her pediatrician has said it's totally fine to prepare her milk this way.
> 
> Autumn has not been sick with anything ever.
> 
> To be honest, if you do reading up on sterilizing bottles etc, its actually just followed on from the days when water supply was shite.
> 
> Once they are on the floor and putting everything in their mouths, they have more chance of getting sick that way.Click to expand...

:shrug: It was a group of health visitors that told me about milk powder not being sterile.


----------



## Magoo.2006

Essentials:

bottles if you will bottle feed and a bottle brush to clean them

diapers cloth or disposable

onesies

pj

a few outfits...not too many cause outgrown too fast and weather appropriate clothing...(Winter, summer, rain, etc)

car seat

crib and sheets for its size

proper hats for weather

a few blankets

a stroller or a sling or snuggly 

A very good baby monitor...was essential for me anyway (Angel Care baby monitor)



GOOD:

wipes...but facecloths would do

baby towels...but regular towels do

a playpen

my son and I both loved the swing

a little chair that rocks...fisher price makes a few models


Very not necessary:

- bottle warmers
- wipes warmers


I am sure I forget a lot... but this is what I can think of right now. That should cover the first little while anyway.


----------



## MrsSixx

Thought I would add mine to this thread :thumbup:

If you are planning on breastfeeding make sure you do your research first - it is hard and you need to know what is likely to happen and the absolute best way to get started. I would highly recommend Ina May's Guide to Breastfeeding book. Also lurk on the BFing forum - there's a great thread going at the moment here.

I would also recommend the your baby week by week book - I have found this to be a great resource. I didn't buy any books on BFing or newborn care in advance and regretted it. Didn't have a clue..... :dohh:

Don't buy loads of fancy newborn or 0-3 month clothes. Your LO will mostly be wearing vests and all-in-one suits. Mothercare do some great all-in-ones with built in scratch mits (though not all of them so you have to search through). These are my absolute faves as they keep Beth's hands warm at night and she can't pull them off. If she wears gloves instead I always wake up in the morning to find she has managed to pull them off and her hands are freezing, bless.

Consider a bedside/sidecar cot - I have the Cosatto Close to Me. It is so much easier to feed/settle baby in bed with you and then slide her over into the cot than it is with a crib or moses basket. It also gives LO the feeling that they are in bed with you. I love this way of sleeping and Beth settles so well if I am at her eye level. It also means I can easily reach over to pop her dummy back in, hold her hand etc. This can also be used as a normal cot so will last.

Oh and this VTech Lullaby machine is fab.

:)


----------



## vespersonicca

Great post and very useful MrsSixx! Thanks!


----------



## MandaAnda

I nearly got a Cosatto Close to Me but found a Mamas & Papas Close & Cosy (another bedside cot) when I decided to look "just once more". I was determined to get a bedside cot, and I'm glad to hear someone praise them so!


----------



## Momma2Violet

Very good post--very useful! 

I shop second hand for my clothes most of the time, so I figured, why not for a baby who will grow out of something in a blink? Also, if she puked/poo'd whatever on them, I was less worried about pitching them if it wasn't worth it.

Things I couldn't do without:
blankets. Lots of them...cotton, flannel, plush, quilts, I horde them. Seriously. We can sit on them, lay them on the sofa, cover a face when it's cold, you get the picture. 

diaper pad (2)..one for the bag, one for the house. Change diapers anywhere and wipe it off for the next use. 

good bottle brush.

onsies (or as you gals call them, vests :)). They are, to this day, my favorite item to have on hand. Great for layering in the cold, great to wear by itself when it's too warm. I thought the sleep sacks (what do you call those again?) would be wonderful, but she was too squirmy and too small for them initially. And then she just wanted to climb all the time so they were too dangerous. I had a TON of them!

little cotton caps. Our cottage is chilly, and Violet was born in February, so I kept a knit cap on her noggin all the time when she was first born. It worked. Healthy little girl!

baby leggings/knits: pair with a onsie and you've got one comfy baby. Also good under sleep sacks.

Honestly, I was given some rather sage advice and initially I discounted it. But after a year of living with our babe, I believe it. "Babies really just need milk, love, and warmth. All the other stuff is marketing" This from a WWII era mother who's first little one slept in a bureau drawer because her GI husband was off to war and she didn't have enough money to go on. 

Things I could do without...

wipe warmer. Always forgetting to fill it up and the plug wasn't near the crib :)
more than one or two fancy dresses.


----------



## tasha41

What to Expect the First Year is good :thumbup: 

Informative, reliable.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've tried to do things that havent been mentioned.....

*Not essential*

A *changing table* for their room. We have one and to be fair we have used it and still use it loads BUT I dont think you need one considering how expensive they can be.

*Top and tail bowl*s - waste of money - I have one that I have never used and it was handed from 2 other friends/family members who never used it!
*Nursing chair* - expensive luxury and the sofa was much nicer!


*Great Items
*
*Bath support* or seat so you can bath them on your own with hands free.
*Hooded towels*.
*V pillow* for breastfeeding
*Gripe water* - good for getting burps up and more natural than colic remedies


----------



## 05wilkesm

princess_bump said:


> i think one of the worst things we brought was a silly nappy wrapper :dohh: the thing never worked and nappy sacks works soooo much better imo!!
> 
> i found lot's of vest's and sleepsuits great, in newborn, 0-3months and 3-6 - buy a small selection and add to babies clothes when they are born, maddi was a very long baby, something we never knew till she was here :)

whoops just bought a nappy wrapper! seen a few people mention their a waste of money too :(
Got it in the sale for £7.50 so not too bad haha! but my mum actually recommended getting one cos she said when she was in a flat with me she didnt want smelly nappies around and their wrapped to trap smells too and if your in a flat in aint that easy to walk all down the stairs to an outside bin :shrug:
if i was in a house i probs wouldnt have bothered with one 
xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Momma2Violet said:


> Honestly, I was given some rather sage advice and initially I discounted it. But after a year of living with our babe, I believe it. "Babies really just need milk, love, and warmth. All the other stuff is marketing" This from a WWII era mother who's first little one slept in a bureau drawer because her GI husband was off to war and she didn't have enough money to go on.

Excellent advice!


----------



## nov_mum

As far as nappy wrappers go, I got one second hand for $10 (approx £4) and at that price it's great. We only started once our boy started on solids and got stinky. BF baby poo doesn't really smell bad but formula/food does give it a lot more odour. I wouldn't pay full price ($50 here) but if you can get one cheap it's worth it I reckon. We use a mix of dispoables and reuseables so it probably doesn't get a full work out.


----------



## MandaAnda

I saw the Tommy Tippee nappy wrapper bin thingy at Mothercare yesterday, marked down to £9.99 from £19.99. As I'm planning on breastfeeding though, I'll be just using the little cheap bags and putting them in the normal bin. I agree with Nov_Mum - breastfed baby's poos aren't that bad (actually a sweet smell) compared to baby's on formula and/or solids (which can make me heave).


----------



## Mervs Mum

I miss BF poos....they smell positively delicious compared to her solid food poos....


----------



## Tanya83

great thread!

one thing I noticed no one mentioned as an essential is wollen cardigans. These are perfect for the chilly weather and make an awesome coat for newborns as most coats swamp them.

I also found a changing mat much more helpful than my changing table and portable!

Baby beauty packs are a must! they are pretty cheap but the nail clippers you get in them are a serious must must must! Babies nails grow so fast and snipping them help the baby not injure themselves.

That is all I can think of that hasn't been mentioned before.


----------



## vespersonicca

*I'd like to thank all the contributors to this thread and all those who are still coming! I'm really glad to hear about how useful others are finding it. *


----------



## Rozie_1985

Great thread and sound advice!! x


----------



## vespersonicca

*Hello! I'm bumping this thread up because so many people thought it was useful. Would be great to make it sticky. How is that done?*


----------



## debjolin

I agree, great thread and should be a sticky. Thanks to all who have contributed.xx


----------



## Delilah

Big thanks from me too - found this really useful


----------



## Bingo

Fab thread. :happydance:


----------



## madasa

The longer I'm a mum and the longer I watch other mums, the more I am thinking that what is "essential" boils down to parenting style... there are some things that folks are utterly convinced they NEED for a new baby, but they are usually an extra, a choice... not a really essential item. Bottles. Moses baskets, cribs, cots (mattresses, sheets and blankets etc. etc.) Pushchairs. Pureed food. Nappies. The list is endless...

I was given about a dozen baby gros and about six or so little vests when I was prg last time. That and the couple of newborn outfits that I was given were more than enough, but not excessively so.


----------



## leelee

Brilliant thread!


----------



## 05wilkesm

i got a really good list from the new mamas and papas catologue so i thought i'd post it
things you definitely need;
carseat
coming home outfit for baby
moses basket/crib/cradle
cot and mattress
2-4 fitted and flat sheets
2 cellular blankets
sleeping bag
pushchair and accersorise
highchair
cradle or swing
playmat
soft toys
baby bath and top and tail bowl
6 vests
6 sleepsuits
2 cardigans and jackets
hats, mittens and booties
changing bag and mat
nappies, bags and wipes
bottles,teats, bottle brush and steriliser
breast pump
nursing bra and breast pads
lots of bibs
lots of towels, flannels and muslin squares
Things to make life easier;
baby carrier
travel cot
travel toys
entertainment centre
rocking animal
hooded towel
changer
blackout curtains
baby monitor
baby lotion
bath and nursery thermometer
nail scissors
brush and comb
xxx


----------



## Sparx

Just wanted to add my thanks - great thread!


----------



## Maybe75

05wilkesm said:


> i got a really good list from the new mamas and papas catologue so i thought i'd post it
> things you definitely need;
> carseat
> coming home outfit for baby
> moses basket/crib/cradle
> cot and mattress
> 2-4 fitted and flat sheets
> 2 cellular blankets
> sleeping bag
> pushchair and accersorise
> highchair
> cradle or swing
> playmat
> soft toys
> baby bath and top and tail bowl
> 6 vests
> 6 sleepsuits
> 2 cardigans and jackets
> hats, mittens and booties
> changing bag and mat
> nappies, bags and wipes
> bottles,teats, bottle brush and steriliser
> breast pump
> nursing bra and breast pads
> lots of bibs
> lots of towels, flannels and muslin squares
> Things to make life easier;
> baby carrier
> travel cot
> travel toys
> entertainment centre
> rocking animal
> hooded towel
> changer
> blackout curtains
> baby monitor
> baby lotion
> bath and nursery thermometer
> nail scissors
> brush and comb
> xxx

Hmm think Mamas and Papas may be a little biased lol! Also quite a few things on there you wouldn't need for a while surely, like toys, playmat and highchair? I didn't think newborns could really play with toys? certainly wouldn't say top + tail bowl is neccessary - whats wrong with a couple of normal bowls?


----------



## 05wilkesm

There probably is things on there you wont really really need, but i suppose it depends if you wanna be organised and have stuff a few months in advance, and i think a playmat or something along them lines is essential cos otherwise your just holding them or their in the moses basket its nice for them to have a play mat or something. You change a few things like the top and tail bowl for a normal bowl but theres loadsa things you could change to save money like not buying a steriliser and just using milton and not having a baby bath just plopping them in the sink etc. but i spose it all depends on the person and the budget :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Maybe75

05wilkesm said:


> There probably is things on there you wont really really need, but i suppose it depends if you wanna be organised and have stuff a few months in advance, and i think a playmat or something along them lines is essential cos otherwise your just holding them or their in the moses basket its nice for them to have a play mat or something. You change a few things like the top and tail bowl for a normal bowl but theres loadsa things you could change to save money like not buying a steriliser and just using milton and not having a baby bath just plopping them in the sink etc. but i spose it all depends on the person and the budget :shrug:
> xxx

Totally agree, i guess just made me laugh the way m&p were making out they were 'absolutely must have' things! I'm just a typical yorkshire tightwad lol! I must admit, i'm a bit cynical that these companies sometimes take advantage of us as first time mums - they know we've never done this before, and want best for our babies, so they just tell us we need everything! Sorry i know i sound really tight - amazing how much i've started to sound like my mother recently :dohh:


----------



## kmac625

That list is pretty good, though I'm putting baby straight into crib (cot to you brits) and not using a bassinet first as there really isn't room in our bedroom for one anyhow. Also, we aren't getting a highchair, just a booster chair when the need arises. The people I know who have one said a booster chair would have been just as good.


----------



## 05wilkesm

yeah im getting a booster chair insead of a high chair too
xx


----------



## Maybe75

ooh didn't know you could do that! I guess its easier to take to other people's houses too? do you just pop it on a normal dining chair? and is it ok from 6 months? so much i still have no idea on!


----------



## 05wilkesm

https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-360-Table-Candy-59-99/dp/B00307CYH2/sr=1-14/qid=1266835665/ref=sr_1_14/275-5858364-0914238?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
yeah they can be used from 6 months, im getting one cos it takes up less room and then the bubba can eat dinner with us :thumbup: 
or im gonig toget a bumbo with tray, that can be used from 4 months.
https://www.mothercare.com/Bumbo-baby-sitter-play-tray/dp/B002HN2ATM/ref=ts_dp_3/275-5858364-0914238?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core
xxxx


----------



## BlazenXx

Wow, this thread has been great for me, thanks so much for making it!!


----------



## rosie5637

good: 

*muslin squares*, great for mopping things up, winding

*vaseline*. use it instead of nappy creams. it's much cheaper and is great for a babys first poo ( it can be really black and sticky like tar)

*cotbed*. i changed it from a cot to a bed when my son was about 20mths and i only took it down and got him a 'proper bed' after he turned 4. well worth the money, it lasts ages.

bad:

*nail clippers*. they were so small and fiddley and really hard to use on a wriggly baby. i just peeled my babys nails as they were really soft.

*wooden highchair that converts to a table and chair* because it was square at the base and not splayed like most highchairs it was really unstable when using it to sit at the dining table. i only found this out when my son pushed his legs on the table and the highchair fell backwards!:shock: how my son didn't end up seriously injured from hitting his head on the floor i don't know. needless to say it went to the dump the next day!


----------



## trashit

i wouldnt say theres anything i have that isnt necessery i just have too much of everything. Like for instance i have five pushchairs, two moses baskets, a million blankets, draws and draws full of clothes..... He's really spoilt! I dont know what to do with half of it, the spare rooms busting! lol xx


----------



## pandv

One of the best things we got for DS was a wooden highchair that converts into a child's table and chair set. It was a present from DH's grandmother and was really useful when we weren't having a sit down meal at the table and DS could snack on it. Also it was useful for painting, play-doh etc. We gave it to my Aunt for my cousin last year and it's wrecked now but DS used that until he was 5.

We gave away most of our baby stuff as we always said we only wanted one so we are pretty much starting again this time. We have clothes in the loft and are having another little boy so I need DH to go in the loft so I can see what we've got. We found that everyone bought newborn and 0-3 month clothes so DS had loads of clothes when he was tiny (and didn't really wear them!). He was christened at 3 months so then everyone bought 3-6 month clothes and then at Christmas he got 6-9 months so for the first year we hardly bought any clothes for him.


----------



## snow

Brilliant useful thread...thanks ladies :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Anyone have something that hasn't been listed here yet? :)


----------



## venusrockstar

We thought buying a changing table was a complete waste of money, since it will be a useless piece of furniture once baby is no longer in diapers. 

Instead we just bought a changing pad for $25 that can be placed right on top of the dresser.


----------



## cyclura

Unnecessary

Baby Bath, I used it once and it was a right pain in the backside, I had a washing up bowl just for DD in the end and it was her bath until she was old enough to join me in the tub. Its cheaper and easier to store.

Talc: girls shouldn't use it anyway around their ladies bits as it can cause problems so I have loads of the stuff unused

Baby shampoo: babies do not need anything but water for the first couple of months 

Baby wipes: just use reusable wipes instead, the johnsons wipes were left sitting in the box and reusables were cheaper.


Essentials

reusable nappies: we were on a very tight budget so we purchased these second hand and stripped them, perfect as I never had to worry about finding the money for nappies every week.

Comforter: after 3 months my DD had a favourite comforter, it was the one we put to bed with her every night from day 1 so might be worth picking one now in the hope yours will do similar (have a spare)


----------



## kglo

My Favorite Essentials

Bibs, Bibs and more bibs.
Door Hanging thing that Baby can jump in, my two older ones loved theirs 
A Baby chair or bouncer
Toys, come on even newborns need stimulating
Playmat for tummy time to avoid flat head symdrome
Books
Sure Start Groups, they are an excellant source of support

Non Essentials
Baby monitor, just keep baby near by
Disposable nappies & wipes, invest in reusables better for baby and not much more work
Advice from all and sundry, you will learn by instinct what works for your baby or ask for advice when you want it !


----------



## vespersonicca

Bumping this up for those who might find it as useful as I did!


----------



## DottyLottie

The best buys are undoubtedly muslins, for mopping up burps and popping under babie's head when he/she is sleeping, it catches any burps and saves the sheets.
Also vests and sleepsuits, a couple of good cardigans and a couple of hats.

The most unecessary buy is deffo a top and tail bowl, bottle warmer and too many outfits and shoes.


----------



## DottyLottie

ooh also, the old school wooden high chairs are the best, especially those without a tray. They usually don't come with a harness,but you can buy a harness at mothercare for a couple of quid. LO just sits at the table with the family, and now she is almost two she doesn't have a harness and can get on and off the chair by herself. I have just bought another for the new baby, you can paint them any colour you want to.
I picked up mine for £15 on ebay!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220659057946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mystika802

Funny everyone says bottle warmer was useless, I LOVED mine, I didnt have it for the first few months and then had one given to me and I will definatly have one this time too. I also found baby baths to be useless, I used the little thing that props them up in the bathtub and liked that much better, and it takes up no room. 
Also agree socks do NOT stay on unless you buy GAP ones which do stay on, shoes...also dont stay on but I LOVE robeez once they get a bit older, they cant pull them off and they dont fall off. I also loved the baby Einstein movies, instead of putting on the stupid cartoons lol they are just bright stuff to look at and nice classical music, I want the entire collection of them. Baby clothes....those cute outfits...they are so bunchy and you'll never end up using them, one piece outfits are the best for sure. You need a nasal asperater they are great for when baby gets sick. Travel wipes case is handy to keep in the diaper bag. 
Really its going to depend what you like.


----------



## KandyKinz

*ESSENTIALS*

- Receiving Blankets (great for swaddling, burp cloths)
- Car seat
- Wrap or sling (I recommend the moby wrap)
- Cloth diapers... Initial cost can seem scary but you'll save a bundle in the end.
- Breastfeed (not only is it FREE but it's the healthier choice)
- High Chair (but not needed for some months after baby is born)
- An extra crib sheet or two or three
- Some onesies (I prefer the ones that button up the front... much easier to put on a baby then the over the head ones)
- Baby clothes (but you don't need ALOT!)... Get some cheaper (but soft... soft is always good) ones for night time and a few nice ones for day time if visitors come or you want to take pics. Most people don't need lots of newborn size outfits. (My two kids never spent more then 2 weeks in newborn clothes and many of their newborn outfits didn't fit them to begin with... they were 8lbs and 9lbs)

*Worthwhile Having*
- Crib (co-sleeping is fine providing there's not contraindications, but it is nice to have a crib for times when they are sleeping and you aren't.
- Stroller
- Breastpump (good if you're planning to spend lots of time away from baby), manual expression tends to work fine if you're only leaving baby the occasional evening) 
- Baby monitor if you have a really large house, or if you plan on letting baby sleep alone outside :shrug: or if you enjoy listening to other peoples cell phone conversations. I found mine useful when I lived in a two story town house but when we moved into a small bungalow I had no need for it at all. 

*Waste of Money*
- Bottles (there's lots of other and preferable ways to get expressed breastmilk into babe. 
- Bassinet (Baby should be sleeping in your room for at least the first 12 months. This has been shown to decrease the risk of SIDS as the parents breathing pattern helps to stimulate the baby to breathe while in deep sleep... Since baby will outgrow the bassinet long before the 12 month mark you may as well just squeeze a crib into your room)
- Baby bath (I just took baby in the tub with me.... my kids seemed to find bathing in their own tub unpleasant but loved bathing with me)
- Bottle warmer
- Bottle sterilizer (WHO states that bottle sterilization is only actually necessary in newborn with compromised immune systems such as preemies... However, boiling them for a few minutes certainly doesn't hurt and I'm sure we all here already have at least one large pot... Again, bottles are not actually necessary anyways. 
- Nursing pillows.... the majority of them place baby at the wrong height to obtain a good latch which some babies are able to deal with but for others it can make breastfeeding a nightmare! Normal pillows tend to work better and everyone likely already has pillows in their house...
-Bumbo chairs
-Baby toys - while it's nice to have some.... Everything is a toy to explore to a baby and baby will be just as content playing with a spoon and some tupperware as they would be playing with some high tech baby einstein toy. 
-Change table. I found it much easier to place all of the diaper changing supplies in a basket and just change baby on a change pad on the bed or couch.... 
- Baby powder (not recommended as it can cause problems if baby enhales it)
- Rubbing alcohol (cord healing occurs faster without it... cleaning it periodically with water and letting it air dry is fine and preferable)
- Fancy thermometers (eye thermometers are not recomended in newborns as the angle of their ear canal almost always yields inaccurate result... they also are one of the most innacurate thermometers in adults (next to skin thermometers)... Anal temps are no longer recommended as they can cause anal fissures especially in delicate newborn tissue... It's best to take baby's temperature under their arm pit if you're concerned. 
- Infant shoes (their for appearances only... and I'm not to sure babies find them comfy)


----------



## Racheldigger

If your little one is going to be sleeping in your room, a baby monitor is no use at all: we didn't start using ours till she moved into her own room at fourteen months.

Not only is a top and tail bowl not necessary, I don't see what it's supposed to be for: obviously, you wash your baby's face before its bum, and since you're only dipping new cotton wool balls into the water anyway, why do you need a divided bowl in the first place?

A good nipple cream if you're breastfeeding is an absolute must.

If you're getting a playmat or baby gym, and I do think this is a good idea because you can put your baby down to play without having to worry about when you last cleaned the carpet (ha!), there are a couple of things I'd recommend. If the mat, or the mat part of the baby gym, has a raised rim, even quite a shallow one, it will extend its useful life as it will make it more difficult for LO to roll or creep off when he/she is big enough. However, this may not be compatible with the MOST useful thing, which is a mat that can be machine washed!

That leads me to the most important thing of all: BUY NO FABRIC ITEMS (CLOTHES, SOFT TOYS, BLANKETS ETC) THAT CAN'T BE MACHINE WASHED!


----------



## vespersonicca

I just can't believe how long and detailed responses you have all contributed to this thread. I hope many many mommies find it useful!!! :) Thank you!!!


----------



## Chaos

All those cute little baby outfits for the first 3 months? Unnecessary! They out grow them in days! I wish someone had told me with Missy that she would basically live in sleepers for the first 3 months. SO much easier to change a bum in, much more comfy for them .. and would have saved me a blinking fortune!


----------



## KandyKinz

Chaos said:


> All those cute little baby outfits for the first 3 months? Unnecessary! They out grow them in days! I wish someone had told me with Missy that she would basically live in sleepers for the first 3 months. SO much easier to change a bum in, much more comfy for them .. and would have saved me a blinking fortune!

LOL yep! Sleepers are so much better then "outfits"... My kids also lived in sleepers for the first 3 or 4 months.


----------



## lynzlogan

GOOD: Sleepsuits, Cheap tea-towels (better than muslins i think)

BAD: bottle warmers..Leo always drank milk at room temp..easier when out n about that way!


----------



## Szaffi

USEFUL:

MUSLIN cloths - 
I think we ended up with 60 finally - LO had pretty bad reflux

vests and pyjamas up until the age of 6 moths, which is when she started to wear 2-pieces sometimes. 

2-3 sleeping bags. 

Angelcare monitor - gave me a piece of mind

Little floater for bath https://www.deltababy.be/products/gb_easybath.html made bathtime very easy

A changing table that attaches to the cot - we carry it to the bathroom with us and fits across the bathtub

Relax chair for downstairs

Playmat with hanging animals (from about 6 weeks)

Babybjorn carrier - going on the metro with the big pushchair would've been a nightmare

small manual breastpump and 2 bottles to pump for outings.

The Maxi-cosi carseat that attaches to the base of our pram

A little zip up cover that fits around the straps of the carseat and can be zipped up and down easily.



Not so useful


Bottle sterilisor - now I just throw bottles in the dishwasher

Cradle - used it for 4 weeks - LO liked spreading out, kept hitting the bars, so we transferred her to her big cot

Swing - it was nice, but LO didn't like it so much, so didn't get a lot of use out of it

People bought us: dresses, baby shoes, lots of impractical clothes that are difficult to put on, Doomo seat, 

I got most stuff second hand though, so didn't mind too much if something didn't get used much.


----------



## secretbaby

I would totally second the DON'T buy highchair that converts into a table and chair - we thought this was a fab idea - but found it dangerous - my son also pushed himself backward off the table when it was in a two piece and I am lucky the wall was behind him or he would have gone straight back.

He also slipped himself out of the harness somehow when it was the full height and ended up trapped under the tray - I got him out with no harm done but he screamed the place down and it could have been really serious (that is when we converted it into the two pieces and then he did the above trick) 

Straight to the dump it went - I really hate this design of highchair (it cost me 55 quid in 1999 so wasn't cheap). I am going to get he ikea antilop (think its called) 14 quid one this time as we have one at work and I love it. 

Moral of the story - expensive doesn't always mean best.


----------



## SIEGAL

I saw a couple of people mention they only really needed a "cot." The cot is a "crib" right? I was deciding whether I should buy a little cradle/bassinet to put next to my bed when baby is a newborn but my room is big enough to shove a crib against the wall I think. So how many of you would buy both?


----------



## vespersonicca

SIEGAL said:


> I saw a couple of people mention they only really needed a "cot." The cot is a "crib" right? I was deciding whether I should buy a little cradle/bassinet to put next to my bed when baby is a newborn but my room is big enough to shove a crib against the wall I think. So how many of you would buy both?

I think it depends on finances really and what you want to prioritize. We never got a bassinet because the price for the amount of time it would be used didn't make it worth it for us. We focused on getting things used and were very selective about what "luxuries" we would indulge in. One can live without it. We have a crib (cot) and we used a breast feeding pillow to make it half the size and seem more cozy. We have been co-sleeping anyway...


----------



## wtt :)

WONDERFUL thread! :thumbup:


----------



## elly75

Good: Bottles, onesies (vests), monitor, sleepers
Bad: wipe warmer (honestly, we never used it), 

Be careful of buying too many outfits at once. We received a lot of newborn outfits for our little guy but he was pretty tall, etc. so he couldn't fit into them for very long. It felt like a waste.

One thing I'm sort of on the fence about is a little teddy bear or something that may make white noise. It was good for our little guy when he was sleeping and he still loves it. However, it isn't essential but more like a 'nice to have'.


----------



## mom22boys

GOOD - bouncy chair, high chair that reclines that way when you are cooking supper your baby can watch. Swing

BAD - one of those expensive thermometers ( most dr wanted rectal temp) diaper genie just gross! 

I do plan on starting to buy one package of diapers every two weeks so that I wont have to worry about it when the little one arrives! Plus you can never have too many diapers!


----------



## FamilyD

What a fab thread I have bookmarked this for when the time comes thanks everyone


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have read all the way through the thread and want to say thanks to all those who have contributed so far &#8211; it is going to be helpful looking back through it when we start buying a lot of the larger items (after the 20 week scan).

I have already started buying a few items from car boot sales. We are getting certain things second hand but to be honest a lot of the stuff I have brought from our local car boot sale has been brand new anyway. Just this week I picked up a brand new baby bath, top and tail bowl and bath sponge to rest baby on in the proper bath if we wish to bathe them that way for £1 (yes that is for all three things) ok so some people may find them unnecessary but for that price I am willing to give them a go.

As I&#8217;m buying thing so cheaply to start off I don&#8217;t mind if some of the things don&#8217;t get used that much really :)

I was lucky enough to win a bottle warmer in a competition but reading this thread has made me consider selling it and using the money towards something else now.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I thought my must have was my pushchair. I spent ages researching pushchairs and bought the perfect one.

But somehow its never used :dohh: LO prefers being in our sling (moby wrap) so I sort of wish I'd waited to see.....he is a refluxy baby so prefers being upright :dohh:

Must haves: a seat / swing or bouncer thing for downstairs / naps / anywhere

Muslins - used millions

Scratch mits! LO looked liked he'd been mauled by a tiger on day 1 alone :dohh:

Oh and I have drawers of baby wipes I bought but we carried on using cotton wool and water after coming out of hospital so they're wasted :dohh:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Great thread!


----------



## N1kki

dont get too many newborns outfit they son grow out of them


----------



## onedaybaby

This is my list for our first born and some of them aren't probably even essential. We are co-sleeping with a cot attached to bed as our bed not big enough, breastfeeding, babywearing and cloth nappying. We are buying all new or unused off ebay so the items will last for 2 or 3 children that we plan to have:

Cot, mattress, 2x jersey sheets
2x Grobags 0-6m
Car seat 0-4 yrs (we don't have a car but for outings with family who do)
I have knitted 2 blankets, a shawl and baby leg warmers as we are babywearing
Little Lamb birth to potty bamboo nappy kit (£150 for full set unused off Ebay), also got bamboo breast pads and baby wipes to supplement using cotton wool
Cotton wool, maternity pads
Muslin cloths (already have a pack minus 1bought to make small cloths for my husband to wipe his matcha teaware clean!)
Wrapsody wrap (like Moby wrap but batiked so is more supportive and slightly less stretchy but soft jersey cotton, bought barely used for £30)
Nursing bras
Folding changing mat
Bibs, hats, scratch mitts, 6 sleep suits 0-3m, 6 long sleeve vests 0-3m, cardigan, warmer all-in-one for outdoors

We wanted to keep our baby buying to a minimum and it suits the way we will parent, so no pram/pushchair or fancy items as we don't think any of it is necessary. This list won't be right for everyone but thought I would give an idea of how little you can buy and not having to buy wipes, nappies or milk every week will keep everything simpler and more natural for us. We will use our own towels, double up wipes/flannels/nappy boosters/fleecy liners in nappies for wiping and face cleaning. Yes, things don't always go to plan in our parenting choices but this is our plan!


----------



## MommyWishes4

This is a very helpful thread! I've been making up my registry so I don't forget anything and as I was, I was looking at everyone's responses - helped me to remember a bunch of things I didn't think of!


----------



## SP1306

Very useful I have just sat here and wrote myself a good to buy list and wow it is long....but from Monday (after the scan) the fun bit shopping!!!!

xxx


----------



## vespersonicca

Bumping this up for the next round of expecting and new mommies. :) Enjoy!


----------



## MoonLove

vespersonicca said:


> Bumping this up for the next round of expecting and new mommies. :) Enjoy!

Brill, thank you, i'm going to try and write all of this down before i start my shopping (which will be very soon :happydance:).

Really helpful, thank youu! x


----------



## Spockette

Awesome thread. Thanks girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Great thread thankyou very much xx:thumbup::flower:


----------



## cindersmcphee

great thread, have knocked a bottle warmer and nappy wrapper of my list.


----------



## Anna1982

worst thing was a bumbo, my son had chuncky legs so only fit for a week!

best buy changing mats for upstairs and downstairs, and a baby box for both too, keeps everything at hand.


----------



## vespersonicca

Anna1982 said:


> worst thing was a bumbo, my son had chuncky legs so only fit for a week!
> 
> best buy changing mats for upstairs and downstairs, and a baby box for both too, keeps everything at hand.

I was wondering about the bumbo. Glad I never got one. Our little guy has super thighs!


----------



## raelynjo

I had way to many baby blankets & they were all gifts! Recently, a lady told me she put on her baby shower invitations or something that she didn't need/want blankets. I never bothered with shoes, but he did have warm slippers to wear, especially in the cold months. I actually never had a crib for my son, he went from the bassinet to a playpen (not the smaller pack & play type) & then onto a toddler bed. I'm sure there are other things but it's been quite a while since I had a baby (he's 5 now), so those are just a couple things off the top of my head.


----------



## heyyady

It's been 14 years since I had a baby- this thread has been quite useful! I must agree with the over marketing someone stated- they make you THINK babies need all that! 
The one thing I know I used tons of was receiving blankets- we used them for burp rags, swaddles, sleep wedges to keep newborn on their side, breast feeding shield, clean up rags, you name it! 
we are also starting to buy diapers- although at a faster pace than every other week as we're having two (Eeep!), but make sure wherever you get your diapers will let you return/exchange any unopened packs when they grow out of a size!


----------



## Kristine30

Great thread! Thanks all!


----------



## vespersonicca

I'm so pleased that this thread has been useful for so many! 

Also, funny. Two people posted back to back. One saying that they had too many blankets and the other saying that they used a ton of them! Just goes to show how individual this all is. Extremely useful but very individual at the end of the day. Certainly helps organize one's thoughts though, doesn't it? :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

This is a great thread:) 
As a money saver later on I purchased a babyfood mill. You can also use a food processor if you have one but the babyfood mill is just smaller and easier to clean. I never bought babyfood I made my own. Also once my daughter was bigger and able to eat a broader variety I just started grinding up whatever we were having. 

Love receiving blankets and cloth diapers. The cloth diapers we used as diapers, burp rags and after baby was much older and potty trained we used them for dust rags:)

Onesies are fabulous:)

A waste:
shoes before baby can walk (I just put socks on their feet)
A humidifier 
bottle warmer, wipe warmer


----------



## kmac625

Wispyshadow said:


> This is a great thread:)
> As a money saver later on I purchased a babyfood mill. You can also use a food processor if you have one but the babyfood mill is just smaller and easier to clean. I never bought babyfood I made my own. Also once my daughter was bigger and able to eat a broader variety I just started grinding up whatever we were having.
> 
> Love receiving blankets and cloth diapers. The cloth diapers we used as diapers, burp rags and after baby was much older and potty trained we used them for dust rags:)
> 
> Onesies are fabulous:)
> 
> A waste:
> shoes before baby can walk (I just put socks on their feet)
> A humidifier
> bottle warmer, wipe warmer

We always have a cool mist humidifier going in our room because it is so dry in our apartment with radiator heat. It's especially handy when baby has a cold and is stuffed up.


----------



## Wispyshadow

It's all according to personal needs and what people like. Def if you love your humidifier great. I personally don't like them and when baby has a cold or is stuffed use the bathroom shower to make steam and if I want cool air then we go outside. When I was tight on funds I had to find alternatives to some things that were just conveniences. 

I think overall you really have to look at your circumstances and sometimes think outside the box and get creative. You have to weigh out what you need to make your environment safe and comfortable but also what is really an affordable comfort.


----------



## secretbaby

My 'splash out' purchase so far was a Gro egg £21.99p from Argos... my friend really rated them and I do love it - its very cute.

Scarey thing is I always think our bedroom is SOOOOOOO cold and am always moaning to hubby about it being like a freezer but according to the grow egg it is perfect temp for baby (I am the same with the bath - couldn't believe the baby bath thermometer said it was hot when I thought it was luke warm... was testing that out too its fab! £1 from poundland!) So I know my body temp is off and so I can't be trusted to work out temps so am very glad I got the groegg and the bath thingy!


----------



## Weeplin

Two of my worst buys in the past have been 

The Lindam night and day feeding system - Total rubbish, takes ages and TT CTN bottles don't fit! Keep with the jug of hot water.

Bumbo - My son hated it. He was also quite a chunk and didn't fit in it for very long but when he did he used to pop himself out of it.

The best buys were - 

Fisher price infant to toddler rocker chair - My son loved this chair. The great thing about it was it is a lot higher than traditional chairs which is great if you have a draughty house (like I did).

Grobag - Can't be without these. No more kicking off covers and getting cold in the night!


----------



## Blah11

vespersonicca said:


> Anna1982 said:
> 
> 
> worst thing was a bumbo, my son had chuncky legs so only fit for a week!
> 
> best buy changing mats for upstairs and downstairs, and a baby box for both too, keeps everything at hand.
> 
> I was wondering about the bumbo. Glad I never got one. Our little guy has super thighs!Click to expand...

bumbo for us was a really good buy considering my 2 year still fits and sits in it regularly to watch TV LOL! (she can obv get herself out now)


waste of money for us..

steriliser and bottles/breastpump
changing station
groegg omg crap! always orange or red no matter what
grobags
baby uggs lol
the winnie the pooh lightup station

best buys..

swing
jumperoo
good monitors (i used them everynight for aout 20 months)
swinging crib instead of moses asket (it lasted us almost 6 months)


----------



## vespersonicca

I think I should add that vest/body extenders have been really necessary for my LO since he has such chubby thighs. None of his cloths would fit if I didn't have them! Also, a wet bag is awesome. We cloth diaper so it's a must for us but think of all those times when thy spill a mug of water or throw up on you or themselves. You'll be happy you had a water proof bag to store it in until you get home! :)


----------



## vespersonicca

bump for a new round of mommies! :)


----------



## wild_ice

Baby Gym, little Jack loves it!


----------



## Ramie

:flower:What a brilliant thread, I've just been catching up from the very beginning and have started to make my lists. As a first time mum to be, this is so helpful! 

Thanks to everyone who has contributed and keep them coming! :thumbup:


----------



## KRB87

Really useful to see what's good and what's not as a first time mum! Thanks.


----------



## fuffyburra

Best thread ever!! Thankyou so much :) This should be sticky!! I'll be watching it all the way until I give birth :) x x


----------



## jewelia

This is a great thread! Thanks to everyone who has contributed, I'm sure it will be extremely helpful!


----------



## heyyady

The breastfeeding pillow was a complete waste of $- we used it twice and then I sold it!

The best is receiving blankets- we use them for blankets, swaddlers, burp rags, bumpers, bottle props, puddle pads...


----------



## Sidsapple

Thanks a lot, that helped :thumbup:
:flow:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Awesome thread for any new mum2be, My list just got hacked to pieces! Thanks so much! :flower:


----------



## Roxie

i have just read through the whole thread, is a good thread, i agree with an earlier post that stores like mothercare make you think that a baby needs all these items, when really they need very little. i remember my widwife also told me i needed things such as a steriliser she knew that i was going to breast feed, she had never had any children, why did i take her advise? waste of £30 

things i really didnt use
moses basket and stand (co slept and baby didnt like it)
baby bath (baby shared my bath i found it easier on my back and it was nice)
breast pump (i was always with my baby so didnt need to express)
bottles
lots of clothes didnt get worn
changing table (didnt use babys room so just sat there)
cot (we co slept my LO wouldnt sleep in a cot anyway she ended up in a single bed at around 10 months)
bumbo (my child was great at sitting with out it)
baby moniter (baby was always with me)

buggy (i should have bought one nice one and stuck to it, i have had 5)



this time my list is 
6 sleep suits
6 body suits
2 sleepbags
hat
coat
jumper
socks
buggy
car seat
muslin cloths
a few new blankets (but i still have my daughters)
i dont plan on buying baby a bed till they are proberly around 6 months
i dont have space for it atm, and baby wont be using it right away anyway
i dont plan on finding out babys sex so i will get baby pink or blue clothes when they are born


the only thing i need to get now is a buggy as i hav evrything else on my list




some people have said they bought wipe warmers? :wacko:
i wont be lol if i feel like treating baby to some warm wipes il soak cotton in warm water


----------



## hawalkden

Great thread. If I didnt have the things given to me I would have spent a fortune and got half the things you ladies have said a no no to :D. Thanks :D

To be honest I think I've been very very lucky when it comes to the amount of money I've spent I think me & OH have spent on buying the baby items in person and new about £200 :). bargain for the things we've been given and got 2nd hand :). Yes it's take the fun out of going to baby shops etc and getting it myself but I still always end up going to Mothercare or Babies R Us just to have a look and think of peanut being here! Haha.. 

I always wanted to buy myself a really expensive pram but thought like someone said on here LO only needs, love, food, warmth and they'll be fine :)! 

The things I've been given well I payed £250 for the following that are second hand:

Moses basket & stand
Hauck stroller
Graco Quattro Tour travel system 
inflatable bath 
blankets
play gym
2 safety gates
top n tail bowl
bath box
baby walker
few baby toys

All the essential really for the first few months. For £250 I think I've got a bargin, yes two children have used them and the graco pram isn't 100% but I'm due in December so I won't be going out much, due to the weather and the ammount of black ice we get around my town!!! :(..

The things I've been given for free are loads of 0-6 clothes and blankets, a play gym and a few toys for the cot. 

My MIL is getting the baby monitor. My parents are getting the cotbed and bedding.

The only things I've bought are:

Steriliser (Asda Baby Event Sale) Tommee Tippee electric £16
4 boxes of Pampers Sensitive Wipes (Asda Baby Event Sale) £12 for 790 wipes
0-3 months and 3-6 months babygrows and bodysuits. In white (we're expecting a surprise:D!)
I got a load of vouchers for huggies nappies sized 1 and 2 and I think I payed about £10 for 6 packets. Which I though was okay and I know they'll be out of them in no time but my friend is due in April so she can have them..
Every single bottle I have got (besides the tommee tippee £20 set free I got with the steriliser) I have got for free from competitions or vouchers. A few are newborn but I think I've got 3 at the bigger size.
I've ordered from Mothercare the Fisher Price Smart Stages 3-in-1 Swing. Which was £100 and OH had a heartattack when he saw the price but once he saw the pictures of the different stages he came round the idea of it being very practical.
I'm hoping to breastfeed but got the steriliser just as back up and I can always sell it on because it wont have been used :).
So I think I've done with getting things. I'm just waiting for my growth scan in November to buy well use my M&S £25 voucher and get a few outfits for peanut to wear for the Christmas and OH birthday events that we'll be going to. Plus with not knowing what sex we're having we've got the cute red outfits to look forward to get :).. 
I know presents will be clothes and hopefully money as me & OH want to open an account for them and every birthday and christmas etc money will go into the account for when they are older.. 

Eeeeeek.. getting very excited now :D. I want peanut here now but so looking forward to the busy christmas' to come :D. woo. :D:D


----------



## Pretty Please

I dont know whether someone has mentioned but it DEFO worth having a couple of dummies / soothers in the house even if you dont want to use them if your LO screaming the house down they are worth a million pounds to settle your baby guaranteed it would be when shops closed so couple of pounds and have them in the back of your cupboard!!! I was sure i wasnt using them but my LO loved them only when he goes to sleep and too tired. 

Dummy strings - so you dont lose your dummy when out shopping save cash!

Fisher price 17 min long mobile music (battery powered to get your baby to sleep) 

Calpol - suitable from 2 months plus but has 3 year shelf life in individual packets (never know when you need it) 

Baby scissors and nail file and lots of cotton wool !


----------



## wtt :)

thanks! I absolutely love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## ahcigar1

Although this is my first I have taken care of all of my nieces and nephews from the time they were only a week or two old so for a first time mom myself I do have quite a bit of experience.

I would say the neccessities would be:

If have the room then just buy a crib and keep beside your bed temporarily till old enough to move into nursery, otherwise you will need a moses basket or bassinet of some kind for the first few months.

If you plan on bottle feeding, spend the money on good bottles and also you don't need to worry about buying a sterilizer or bottle warmer. To warm up a bottle can just put in cup of hot water and run hot water facet over it for a moment and to sterilize can just put in dishwasher which sterilizes already for you or if don't have one of those can just boil in pot for a couple min both these work just as well and will save you money.

Car seat of course is essential and a stroller is a lifesaver. If can get a travel system that is even better.

Playmats and bouncers I have never known to really do much of anything or be of much interest for very long. Out of all of my nieces and nephews not one of them liked either of these items, they were much more happy being propped on a pillow on the floor with someone dangling a random toy in front of them. Either that or just being in their carrier and rocked.

Clothes I wouldn't reccomend buying many newborn outfits at all. I only have 5 in my closet because they grow out of this size so quickly they aren't worth the money. i would worry more about 0-3 month than anything. Also when it comes to clothes look at the clearance racks aand try to plan ahead and buy for next season. My husband and I have clothes all the way up to 24 months so far and haven't paid more than $3 for a single item. Have even managed to find a very pretty Christmas dress for only $2 that normally costs $50. It sometimes takes some looking but these deals are out there. And all these clothes have been purchased new they are not second hand. We haven't paid full price for an item yet and we are overflowing with clothes in the closet and dresser.

Diapers tend to be cheaper if bought in bulk. If you have any discount warehouse stores check them for diapers and wipes. And you can never have too many wipes because you will find you will be using them for everything and not just for changing diapers so stock up.

Also a great suggestion my mom gave me is to buy an item every grocery shopping trip about every other week. So every shopping trip we have bought one bottle of baby wash, one bottle of lotion, or one jar of diaper cream, ect. So that now we have plenty to last us for a little while and it will be one less expense to worry about for a bit once LO is here.

Burp rags and recieving blankets are deffinitely a neccessity. And the more you have the better.

Hand Sanitizer is another neccessity. You will always want this around especially in the beginning. Also much cheaper to buy a larger bottle of it then just keep refilling a smaller bottle to carry aorund with you. 

Hope that this helps you a bit. If have any questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## swanxxsong

Love this thread! Only skimmed the first few pages for now, but intent to read and write down ALL later. But I'm confused: what's a dummy? :) Thanks! xo


----------



## wtt :)

dummy = pacifier ;)


----------



## SIEGAL

swanxxsong said:


> Love this thread! Only skimmed the first few pages for now, but intent to read and write down ALL later. But I'm confused: what's a dummy? :) Thanks! xo

I just wanted to say my due date was feb 7, 2011 like yours but a year earlier. I just can't believe how fast they grow. Enjoy every moment b/c its over so soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahh thank you wtt! haha. I was like  because I've learned a lot of the European, etc. lingo since joining BNB but that was one I never quite caught the meaning of while I've been stalking around. ;) Slow learner, over here!

And aw, how wonderful Siegal! :) And thank you - I'm so excited. Congrats on your beautiful LO!!


----------



## heyyady

ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL 
Bouncy seats! Invaluable, especially with twins :D


----------



## xxembobxx

When I had LO last year I refused to waste money as I had a loft full of unused items we had bought for the 3 girls when they were younger - such a waste of money!
I bought a 7-pack of babygros and same of vests. Washing machine is on everyday so this does us fine. Got a few all-in-one outfits but knew we would end up with loads from gifts. Only bought a couple of cot sheets - one is on and the other is washed straight away.
Always bathed my babies in the big bath as I feel confident in being able to hold them and wash them (just have to make sure everything is to hand!)
We got given a pram which I hated but it did us for the first 6 months at which point I knew I would be getting a stroller anyway.
I never needed many muslin cloths but then LO wasn't a sicky baby, my older girl was and I needed loads as she was always puking!
One thing I swear by is those baby scissors - I have about 4 pairs as the kids keep taking them and I have to buy another pair at which point all the other pairs turn up!
LO had a plain bouncer but I will get a vibrating one this time as he loved our friends lullaby bouncer.
Jumperoo was well used as he got older but I bought a Galt play ring and he only sat in it once. He is quite long-legged and he just seemed a bit squashed and it was impractical as you have to pile toys on top of them.
I used plain white pillow cases instead of buying pram/moses basket sheets. They fit quite well and didn't slip as much as the sheets!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'll second the pillow cases as moses basket sheets idea - SO simple, and a lot cheaper. They just slip on and off when dirty and are just as good as fitted sheets. My SIL used these with her LO and I'm planning on doing the same with mine :)


----------



## Proud_Mommy

I have 2 wipe warmers and used them only for the first 2-3 months. Also I've tried different kinds of bottle warmers and they all sucked. So I used to torn on the hot water and put the bottle underneath and it would warm up really quick. The walker we got DD she doesnt use much either. 
A big use for me is the spinning drying rack for the bottles and nipples and stuff. Also I have 2 organizers for her clothes/diapers/towels/creams etc that I use all the time. 
DD used her jumperoo for a while too, 5 months to about 12 months. Her swing is still in good use, she used to take naps in it as a newborn and now I put her in it when she watches TV :) I recently bought her this learn and play table by Fisher Price that she loves. She also has a bag of blocks that she keepseherself very entartained with.


----------



## babylove719

great advice here! Keep it coming experienced ladies!!! :)


----------



## kmumtobe

Things i could of not bothered with really just the baby bath, and 0-3 clothes as we were given so many as gifts but then we didnt go overboard with the buying in the first place. Should we of bought a moses im sure id be putting that as he looks big for his swinging crib already and theyre bigger.

Invaluable has been the breathing monitor, dont think id sleep without it on. His bouncy chair in the early days. Changing unit. Sleeping bags. Dummy and a sheepskin rug he loves to be on. Now hes a bit older he loves his playgym x


----------



## frangi33

loving this thread, in a tough climate it makes sense to economise and recycle :)


----------



## heyyady

Craigslist and freecycle- also find a GOOD consignment/thrift store- the things you know will only be rarely used or for short periods of time only make sense to get second hand!


----------



## kmumtobe

It's so hard when you're having your first, I ogled over everything in the shops you want everything to be perfect, only the best, i didn't want anything second.. I've now just bought pretty much his entire 3-6 wardrobe seconds,he's growing so fast hes worn some of his 0-3 once befor it was packed away. I so wish I could go back to being pregnant and buy again cos I dread to think what we spent and I reckon I could do it for a third of the price knowing better now.. just a little word of advice from someone who's been there x


----------



## JadeCrusader

Amazing thread! 

I wasn't ready to make a "need/want" list, but after five seconds on this thread I started compiling one and after reading the whole thing I think I'm done (or close to it, haha). 

Thank you so much for this! I'm a new-mom-to-be and was completely in the dark about what to get. I feel so much better now hearing all you ladies' advice.


----------



## jlahrue

MandaAnda said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> What exactly are baby vests? I know about the body suits.
> 
> Since you're American, I'll translate! haha What those in the UK call a vest is what Americans call a Onesie (long or short armed bodysuit, no legs).Click to expand...

Finally i understand now. I've been googleing baby vest and i am literally getting like baby boy vests. thank you so much


----------



## vespersonicca

Bumping for new mommies :)


----------



## miss malteser

This thread is brilliant, so useful. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Bumping!! Great thread, pretty sure my list is now complete :flower:


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks for bumping! Glad it has been helping so many people! I wonder who I can ask about putting a stickie on it...


----------



## beth30

I didn't read through the whole thread... my eyes got tired. But I think a good thing to have around is hand sanitizer. I sat it by my front door on the bar, that way when family came by to visit baby ( he was a bit early, and had weak lungs) they had to use it before touching. I put out different brands, and even some for sensitive skin to suit everyone.


----------



## lhancock90

Good

Muslins, i took them everywhere, they were handy for bloody everything, sick, dribble whip out the muslin! 

Baby carrier, honestly, for trips to the supermarket etc, its easier than the hassle of a pram and she never once fussed in it.

A nightlight that attachs to her cot, on bad nights, it really soothed her.

A special blanket, its hers, she knows that blanket means sleep time, it soothes her when shes crying and she loved being swaddled in it

Bad

Bottle warmer - useless.
Nappy creams - we now use vaseline, its magic.
Far too many clothes - Some only worn for an hour :cry:
Shoes - I still buy ones she never bloody wears.


----------



## Oddori

Excellent thread! Thanks ladies :flow:


----------



## heyyady

The diaper genie was a complete waste of time- it filled up- I asked hubby to take it down to the trash... every day... for two weeks. I finally hauled it out myself (Was under strict orders to not lift anything :wacko: and have never used the damn thing since- I buy cheapo zippy bags from the dollar store and toss them with the regular garbage that goes out daily

Zippy bags (Sandwich size, gallon size and JUMBO size ) are a major handy thing to have around-


----------



## Bug222

thanks for this thread!


----------



## tinytabby

Great thread, thank you everyone xxx


----------



## suze12

This is a fantastic thread - thank you to all who have contributed. We haven't bought anything yet, we are waiting until we have reached 20 weeks! :) 

Will definitly be consulting this thread when we start to buy! xx :flower: :flower:


----------



## hawalkden

must/goods:

*A clear 30L tube and Milton sterilising tablets*. We did have a Tommee Tippee electric steriliser. Which was rubbish so we got a Avent Microwave one and it wasn't much help. So thought save money and time we'd use cold sterilising and it's amazing. Miles cheaper in the long run :). 

*FisherPrice 3 in 1 stage swinger, rocker and chair*. It was pricy £100 but it's worth it and good quality. Amazing for when you want to do the housework and your LO wants to sleep but needs comfort or movement. Amazing speed, time and music. Then when they are older great seat for them to look around. The quality of the whole structure is very good. Recommend it to any new parents. Space wise though for the swinger mode is a little tight if you haven't much space. 

*vests and babygrows*. For the first 3 months. At least. Yes we got cute outfits off friends etc. my LO was born in November and spent most of the winter indoors and even when we went out it was shopping so he was snug in the pram or carseat so he was as cosy as possible also it was pointless with the faffing of the clothing and pants etc when I wasn't going out. So defo ask for vests etc and not so much outfits for presents. 

*inflatable bath*. amazing investment for us. Especially when OH was working late or out etc and LO needed a bath during the day etc. I fill his bath up to the right hight, temp etc and I sit in the big bath with him in his bath. He loves it and it's amazing for taking away with you. 

*hospital things*. the things that aren't needed well I didn't need. I wore the hospital gowns, due to wanting to be naked after two mins of having my tshirt on. Take double what you've packed in knickers and maternity pads. Even if you don't use them whilst in hospital. They are amazing for when you're home and want to be comfy!! don't think you'll be back in your size 8 jeans take baggy pants and hoddy to go home in :). 

*two changing mats*. god send one for upstairs and downstairs. I chuck mine behind the sofa downstairs and it's just miles better for when you've got an explosive nappy and don't want to change on the bed during the night ;)!

*nappy sacks*. sainsburys do 200 sacks for 9p they are amazing and I use them for everything. When out and about sicky or pooed clothes etc and then for the dirty nappies :). I also use them for the dog poo :)! 

thing's I didn't end up using or only used for a while..

*baby bedroom bedding*. I was so adamant that I wanted a decorated bedroom for my lo and whilst on early maternity leave I was shopping one day and ended up in Mothercare and nearly bought everything for the bedroom but i'm so glad I didn't because LO slept in our room for 6 months and we ended up moving house within that time so all the deco would have been pointless! So just terry cotbed covers and LO was in sleeping bags and swaddled so didn't or wouldnt have used the bedding accessories. 

*shoes*. before they are walking, pointless lo kicked his off so he's in socks until he can walk or needs extra support. 

I can't think of the things that i've not used or thought was pointless. I'll re post when I remember :)!


----------



## charlie15

Great thread as a 1st time mum to be I am going to follow for tips!


----------



## x-ginge-x

After reading from start to end BUMP! for everyone else ;) useful thread :D


----------



## MeiaMariposa

One mistake I've made is to buy a very nice crib without considering if I wanted the matching dresser. In the end, I wanted and bought the matching dresser. However, I wish I would have looked into all the furniture at once to get a better idea of pricing. I looked extensively for a cheaper dresser to match the crib but couldn't find one. Also, I wish I would have known that some places ( Costco for example) sell nursery furniture in discounted sets.


----------



## highhopes19

Things that were a waste for us were:

Nappy wrapper bin- the thing stunk! It went in the sk after 2 weeks, just stuck to cheap and cheerful nappy sacks down the job and ALOT cheaper :thumbup:.

Baby bath- we used it for the first 2 weeks and then realised it was so much easier for Isabelle to bath with us... Paid £30 for it sold it for £5 :dohh:.

Shoes- Isabelle like her mummy had a massive shoes collection over 30 pairs!! Half of them have never been worn! All they do is full off or she pulls them off and chews them lol.

Scratch mits- kept on failing off so much easier to get sleep suits with buit in mitts

Tommee tippee bottle warmer- complete waste of money either warmed it to hot or didn't warm it enough, sitting in the cupboard collecting dust

Moses basket- for us was a mixture of a waste and yet a necessity iykwim, Isabelle is a tall baby and outgrew it by 6 weeks! I'm yet to know a baby that has actually lasted in theirs till the reccomended 6 months! I wish we either got a crib or went straight to cot

Baby bedding- (mainly mils idea she kept going on about getting her a quilt so brought it for a quiet life tbh lol) I got all matching, I do use the bumper even though some mums don't but reckon this week will be last week of using it,. Other than that sheets and sleeping bags is all we use.

Teddy bears- the absolute Bain of my life! Pointless! Shes never played with or even acknowledged one, they just sit there collecting dust :dohh:.

- bumbo like the Moses basket love hate relationship.... It was a gift but I'd say if I hadn't of been brought one I wouldn't of rushed to get one. Was great on holiday used as a like a little high chair but Isabelle has learnt to throw herself out of it so thats going very soon!


Stuff we always use or used:

- top and towel bowel excellent for washes INBETWEEN bath days (excuse the capitals blooming iPad). And so handy if she's had a messy nappy Aswell to wash her quickly :thumbup:.

- lots of vests and baby grows, everyone told me don't bother with newborn sizes so I never but belle was born 2 weeks late and weighing 7.5lb, newborn swamped her.... Some 0-3 still fit!

- fisherprice rainforest playmat absolute godsend she would lay and play on that all day if I'd let her :thumbup:.

- Muslins are just soooo handy for feeds,burping now I use the, for dusters :haha:.

I know you won't need it now but another godsend is the jumperoo we brought her great for if you wanna eat lunch or do soe housework:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YikesBaby

This is super helpful, I am subscribing to this thread! :)


----------



## vespersonicca

Thread creator here. So pleased that someone decided to bump this and that a whole new round of moms are finding it useful! :flower:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm enjoying this thread quite a bit, thank you for the bump. We've bought most things for the baby already and have been given a tone of stuff. But it's still a good list to have handy


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Stalking this thread !!


----------



## Sarahcake

This thread is brilliant, I too am stalking it. 
Thank you to all you ladies for all your wonderful insights!


----------



## yellow11

Great thread! :thumbup: I'm at page 10 atm, so ill have to cone back at finish when I get a chance. Thanks for all the great advice ladies :flower:


----------



## Lotiel

This is a really helpful thread. My baby is 2 months, and we've bought most of the stuff already, but still there's much wisdom to glean!

Since I'm not a native speaker of English, some of the names for item can be confusing so I googled a lot while reading this thread (And I've read it all). I've noticed that some things are confusing even for native speakers, namely British and American variants.
These are the words I've listed so far (I wonder if anything else is called differently on both sides of the Atlantic):
nappy/diaper
cot/crib
pram, buggy - only British, in America it's always "stroller"
dummy/pacifier
vest/onesie
babygrow/all-in-one suit
muslins/receiving blankets

Anything to add here?


----------



## vespersonicca

Lotiel said:


> This is a really helpful thread. My baby is 2 months, and we've bought most of the stuff already, but still there's much wisdom to glean!
> 
> Since I'm not a native speaker of English, some of the names for item can be confusing so I googled a lot while reading this thread (And I've read it all). I've noticed that some things are confusing even for native speakers, namely British and American variants.
> These are the words I've listed so far (I wonder if anything else is called differently on both sides of the Atlantic):
> nappy/diaper
> cot/crib
> pram, buggy - only British, in America it's always "stroller"
> dummy/pacifier
> vest/onesie
> babygrow/all-in-one suit
> muslins/receiving blankets
> 
> Anything to add here?

Great idea! I'm an American living in Europe now for nearly 6 years. I used most all of these words now and don't even remember which ones are from where in some cases. :haha: I also use entirely different words that are variations from the Finnish equivalents. :thumbup:


----------



## Lotiel

vespersonicca said:


> I also use entirely different words that are variations from the Finnish equivalents. :thumbup:

These sound interesting! The same here, with our mixture of two native languages: Russian and Ukrainian, and one universal English.

Anyway, my contribution to the discussion in this thread is the following:
1. It is really helpful to organise a place for your baby *in every room in the house*. We are using changing pads in the bedroom and in the bathroom (placed on top of the tub, very handy). In the drawing room there is a playmat, and in the kitchen - a bouncer. Nothing in my elder son's room so far, but sometimes we put our baby to sleep there, near the open balcony in the carrycot that we take off the pram. All this allows to put the baby down easily, if necessary, wherever your are. It's also helpful to have something to wipe whatever there is to wipe (babies usually provide this in abundance) in each of these locations: wipes, cottons, muslins, tissues...

2. If you breastfeed it's *essential* to have nursing bras (several), maternity clothes (a couple) and packs of breast pads. Surely, you can cope without any of this, if you prefer, substituting them with suitable ordinary bras and clothes and cotton wool or something, but specially designed things are so much more comfortable. But it seems a good idea to wait till you actually start breastfeeding to get those, since you can't be sure of your breast size beforehand. 
As to nursing pillows - I was given one as a present and found it only helpful if I go somewhere where I won't be able to lie down. I really prefer breastfeeding lying on my side when at home.

3. *Dummies* might be essential if you choose to use them and if your baby agrees to the plan. But babies are quite choosy about them. My daughter only likes one certain type. I also have a special plastic chain (no idea what to call it) to hold it on to prevent it from falling on the floor when we carry the baby around.

4. There is one magic thing that hasn't been mentioned yet ( I think): it's *inflatable neck ring*! Babies love those, and their parents also since they can give their backs a rest and the show itself is captivating: this is my daughter with hers on in the photo.
 



Attached Files:







swimming.jpg
File size: 99.1 KB
Views: 57


----------



## YikesBaby

That neck ring is so cool. I didn't even know they existed! Thanks.


----------



## niknik24

This thread is brilliant, I've read from the start :)


----------



## Emerald87

Bumping this up for more useful suggestions :)


----------



## lotsababies

This is my first pregnancy, but I have been a fulltime nanny for 6 years. Having seen just about every gadget out there here is my list of supplies: 

Convertible Co-sleeper: when baby begins to roll or pullup on the sides, the mattress drops. The side against the bed can come up creating a mini-cot. It is a little pricey but perfect for us! Since we won't have to get a cot and a Co-sleeper! 

No tub: baby will either bathe with us or in the kitchen sink. 

Baby gowns: the kind with elastic around the bottom. Boy or girl, those are the easiest clothes for a newborn, no snaps to fumble with in middle of the night changes

Quick dry AIO one size cloth nappies: we are granola in our house but like the convenience of quick changes: these are perfect for our needs...plus I make them myself so they are crazy cost effective! 

A premium pram: in my line of work I have pushed tons of prams and the more expensive ones are worth the extra expense! Go test drive the one you like before buying it! 

Lots of slings: Moby wraps are great for newborns and a breeze for breastfeeding. If you're like me and will be wearing baby often, I suggest getting multiples. Babies can get quite sweaty and you may want to wear baby while one wrap is in the wash. Mei tai wraps are my favorite for babies with head control because they are very versatile and you can breastfeed in them. 

Lots of cot sheets: you can never have too many. Your precious child will pee and poo through any diaper and you likely don't want to do laundry everyday! 

I'm clearly not one for gadgets, as this is my whole shopping list. I will be registering for more clothing and a few toys but these are my essentials!


----------



## vespersonicca

lotsababies said:


> Baby gowns: the kind with elastic around the bottom. Boy or girl, those are the easiest clothes for a newborn, no snaps to fumble with in middle of the night changes

YES YES YES! These were/are our PJs for our babies for as long as they fit! So easy for night time changes. :thumbup:


----------



## Beanonorder

Awesome thread!


----------



## yellowhaze

Amazing thread, read from start to finish! I am currently TTC and enjoying enplaning around these forums but I hope to come back with some advice when I have done baby shopping ... certainly have a better idea of what we will actually need after reading this :)


----------



## yellowhaze

yellowhaze said:


> enjoying enplaning around these forums

* exploring :blush:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies thank you for a brilliant thread! 

I have brought a bunch of babygrows/vests in size 0-3 months (and 1 or 2 so far in 3-6 months) do I need to buy a few smaller ones?? like newborn or similar??

thank you in advance


----------



## Sarahcake

purplelou said:


> Ladies thank you for a brilliant thread!
> 
> I have brought a bunch of babygrows/vests in size 0-3 months (and 1 or 2 so far in 3-6 months) do I need to buy a few smaller ones?? like newborn or similar??
> 
> thank you in advance

I was advised to buy 1 pack of newborn vests and 1 pack of newborn sleep suits. That way youve not spent a fortune if you dont use them, but it saves the hassle of sending your OH out from the hospital to buy smaller clothes :) Think I spent like £6 for both sets from Asda and have kept the receipts so if I don't need to use them, I can take them back and exchange for something more useful :)


----------



## purplelou

sarah - thanks for that, it makes sense - I will add them to my shopping list. they have some really nice little packs in asda and matalan don't they!


----------



## Sarahcake

purplelou said:


> sarah - thanks for that, it makes sense - I will add them to my shopping list. they have some really nice little packs in asda and matalan don't they!

They do have some gorgeous things in Asda, and cheap too so its not too bad if you do overstock. Ive not actually looked in Matalan since finding out bump was a boy, I need to do that! Can never look at too many cute clothes lol


----------



## napamermaid

Do u not need to wash everything for the hospital leaving no time for oh to go buy correct color size and then not bein able to rreturn stuff u washed / opened


----------



## wamommy

Biggest waste of money = Diaper Disposal units... Diaper Genie, Diaper Champ, etc. A good, lidded garbage can with a foot pedal is WAY easier to use, and cheaper!

Picture exhausted first time mom, up at 4 am AGAIN changing what looks like pureed spinach, fumbling with the lid of a fancy Diaper Champ. Thud, thud, thud... I whacked it against the ground trying to get it to turn. I finally kicked it, started crying, and had my DH get it out of my sight the next morning.


----------



## Bingo

Things I loved and couldn't do without:

Change table - saves your back
Glider chair - again saves your back when feeding, something you will be doing an awful lot of regardless of breast or bottle
Battery operated swinging chair - meant I could eat dinner in peace
Baby bath with stand - it's a killer leaning over a bath whilst supporting a newborn
Angelcare sound and movement monitor
Muslins and lots of them
Lots of sleepsuits - babies have exploding poos and can vomit a lot
Cotton blankets

I sometimes think it's best to wait until you have the baby to see what you will need in terms of larger items. Lots of people say they don't bother with a change table but it's something I couldn't be without. I guess everyone is different and it also depends on financial circumstances.

I bought lots of things we didn't end up using simply because DD didn't like them like the Amby Natures Nest hammock which she hated. She slept on her front so didn't like that at all and a bouncer chair which she never liked either. She just wanted to be held.


----------



## staybeautiful

purplelou said:


> Ladies thank you for a brilliant thread!
> 
> I have brought a bunch of babygrows/vests in size 0-3 months (and 1 or 2 so far in 3-6 months) do I need to buy a few smaller ones?? like newborn or similar??
> 
> thank you in advance

I've got a few things in Asda's First Size, which on the label is up to 9lbs, their Tiny Baby size is up to 7 1/2lbs. My reckoning is, get plenty in 0-3m, 3-6 and so on, but still have a few things in newborn/up to 9 or 10lbs. The Asda sizes look quite generous, and the clothes are gorgeous too (they even have nice 'neutral' things!). I think there's more chance of me having a baby that's up to 9lbs than over 9lbs so I'll get use out of what I've bought, even if it's just for a few weeks.


----------



## purplelou

thank you staybeautiful - you have given me the excuse for a bit more baby shopping :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## staybeautiful

That's ok! I'm a pro at justifying reasons for shopping :haha:


----------



## babydust1990

Essential 
-Burp cloths/bibs/muslin: anything to wipe up milky sicks
-Battery operated baby swing: Gives you enough time to eat/do washing/make a bottle ect.
-Cellular blankets: For swaddling!

Unnecessary
-Little outfits: They look much comfier in vests/babygros
-Toys: They don't even look at them when newborn
-Changing mat: Its easier to just whack a muslin or blanket on the sofa and change like that!


----------



## Chime

Thanks for an amazing thread. Read it all the way from page 1. I'm TTC and am 16/17 DPO (2 days late) so the hubby and I have been talking a lot about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Peggy O

This thread is awesome!!!

I read alot of it last night and took my baby shower gift card to the store today and got some essentials. Thanks guys.


----------



## Annie77

vespersonicca said:


> jamielou said:
> 
> 
> GOOD:
> 
> LOTS of vests to go under sleepsuits again they just go under anything are handy and baby makes so much mess they are great. People get so caught up on buying cute outfits for you no one thinks to buy the essentials like body suits and vests
> 
> SLEEPING BAGS - think i would of had a nervous break down without one, the boy is such a kicker i was worrying all the time ifhe had blankets so he cant kick these over his head! Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> BAD
> 
> Shoes got loads of cute baby shoes but he kicks them off so he ends up going out in just thick socks lol
> 
> 
> What exactly are baby vests? I know about the body suits.
> 
> Awww man, those shoes are so cute though! Haven't got any though. I'll let Grandmas knit little booties or something. Here in Finland it's super cold though so...Click to expand...

Booties are fab as the little ties mean they do not fall off easily unlilke socks and shoes. All my daughters bottees and mittens are knitted & have ties as scratch mitts and socks just get wriggled off!


----------



## vespersonicca

Peggy O said:


> This thread is awesome!!!
> 
> I read alot of it last night and took my baby shower gift card to the store today and got some essentials. Thanks guys.

Great to hear! :flower:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm not sure I ever wrote in here. But here are my essentials so far:

- diapers and wipes (obviously)
- car seat (again obviously)
- Woombie (the only swaddling way for us)
- tonesa bibs
- A big breastfeeding cover. Mine is from Bebe au Lait. I get that you could just use a blanket but this works much better for me as it's big (covers everything) and has a structured front so I can still see the baby.
- My Anais and Adan blankets, I use them everyday. They's large and soft and great quality
- a baby carrier - we use the Ergo and love it.
- Co-sleeper - this was great for us in the first 6 weeks as we installed on the bed and she slept with us. We moved her to her crib at 6 weeks with no issues.
- I love our change table. It's got drawers under it and we use it many times a day.
- I also love our diaper genie. It's not smelly and only needs to be taken out once a week
- My Babyjogger City Mini GT stroller. I do a lot of walking with Sofia in the stroller and this one has great wheels for malls and our rough Canadian winters
- soothers - my baby only takes the Wubbanub and I don't know what I'd do w/o them
- Baby swing - ours is the Fisher Price lamb one and she takes her naps in it
- Pack n Play - essential for grandma's place and traveling

None essentials for us:
- wipe warmers have not used it once
- millions of bottles (they were all gifts though). she's bf'd and takes one bottle of ebm per day from a gumdrop bottle
- too many outfits in newborn and size 0-3. She barely wore any of it and she's already in size 3-6
- rash cream, she never has had a diaper rash. Same with nipple creams for me...never had sore nipples.
- baby shoes, yaaa she's not walking so she won't wear them
- mittens, we never used them


----------



## vespersonicca

Shadowy Lady said:


> None essentials for us:
> - rash cream, she never has had a diaper rash.

Do hold onto it for at least a few months of introducing solids. The poo changes and different food affect the skin differently. You might end up needing it occasionally. We rarely use it either because we have cloth diapers and give a lot of airing moments but it's good to have it if something just refuses to get better. :flower:


----------



## wang

bump to early to write things down, but this is brilliant!


----------



## LockandKey

NECESSARY FOR US!!!!!

-Ring Sling (love these things!)
-Nursing Cover
-Moses Basket
-Moses Basket Rocker Base
-Crib
-Mattress
-Pack and Play 
-A Good Camera (seriously, there are so many moments you don't want to forget!)
-Burp Clothes
-Infant Tub
-Books!!!!
-Nipple Cream
-Swaddle Me (These are fantastic and make swaddling a breeze)
-Stool Softener (For after the birth)
-Lots of Maxi Pads (also for after the birth)
-Baby Swing (this saved me in the early days)
-Diapers and Wipes, but that's a given
-Diaper Pail (reduces smell in all rooms and is just great!)
-Nursing Pillow or Boppy
-Gripe Water (great for gassy babies)

UNNECESSARY!!!

-Bath Temp Thermometer (my hand can already do that!)
-Bath Faucet Cover (just no...)
-Mobile (never needed it)
-Newborn Onesies, they outgrow them terribly fast. I was given some that were marked 5-7 lbs, my DD was born at 8lbs 6oz, never used them once
-Nursing Timer, (I really don't like to be told by a device when I should feed my baby or for how long, my baby will let me know when to feed my baby and for how long)
-Nursing Stool (Ok if you need added support to your feet, but I have always sat crossed legged on the couch while nursing)


----------



## Peggy O

Things I have not used (So far, LO is 4 weeks old)

*Boppy (might be good as a baby recliner seat when she is older)
*Velcro Swaddles (She is too small for them, but loves a blanket swaddle. We will try them when she is bigger)
*Rash Cream (Has not happened yet)
* Nipple Cream (No issues yet)
*Sz One Diapers (She needed NB and we only had one small bag of NB, we have like 800 sz 1's. Haha. We will use them soon)
*Her crib and dresser/changer/whole room (we have no heat upstairs so she sleeps in the living room with me)
* Millions of footless outfits that were gifts...I seriously wish I had left the tags on most things to return them.

OUR ESSENTIALS~

*Sleep and Plays with FEET built in. (Lily is too small for socks, they fall off)
*Onesies, short sleeve (Long sleeve are hard to pull through the sleep and play arms....but it is do-able)
* Flannel Swaddles, and LOTS of them. (We use two a day. One to wear, one to burp/nurse. the one she wears becomes the burp one the next day and so forth)
*Hats, tiny T shirt material and knitted hats (she is little and most hats were too big....preemie hats work for us)
* Wipes, LOTS.
*Travel Lite folding crib (Like a bassinet) 
*Mei Tai carrier...I like having my arms back. Haha. 
*2 Good fitting Bras (I never found a nursing bra that fit, I am large chested, but I got two soft well fitting bras and it is heaven. My old ones were torture)
*Giant Granny Panties for after delivery, and I am still (PROUDLY) wearing them now...haha. Ya gotta be comfy ;)
*TONS of "super" winged maxi pads, and a moderate amount of huge overnight maxis. 
*Easy to cook food options...I was not feeling too gourmet for a few weeks after I got home...and I LOVE to cook.


----------



## LilyValley

I loved this thread when I was pregnant, now I can contribute :)

ESSENTIALS: steriliser, dummies (never thought I'd say that!), mobile over cot (was the first thing he smiled at), changing mat, AngelCare monitor and sensor pad, Moses basket, Moses basket sheets to swaddle as they let him keep his hands out, baby gros with feet, lots of bibs and muslins.

NEVER USED: sling thing for the baby bath, all the lotions and potions you think you need, bottle warmer (could be useful when out and about but it's so heavy that it just adds to the stress of having to lug everything around!), thermometer dummy thing, cute newborn outfits (by the time they have been washed and dried once they no longer fit, sometimes he'd only worn them for ten mins then thrown up!), any outfit without feet if you have a winter baby, cosy toes for the car seat (made him sweat!), fleece blankets (made him sweat!), snowsuit. 

Hope that helps :)


----------



## kat2504

Essentials:
Swinging cradle for when baby slept in our room (will do you at least 5 months)
Poppered vests and babygrows - fancy outfits are a faff on a newborn
Lansinoh nipple balm
a couple of bottles and a manual breast pump
A sports bottle so you can drink and feed at the same time
A comfy chair for doing the above
Muslin cloths
swaddling blankets - we swaddled for the first 3 months and then moved onto sleeping bags
Pram
Car seat
bath support (very cheap, only cost a fiver, means we just bathe him in the big bath)
Sling

Something for baby to sit in - a basic wire frame bouncer will do but the vibrating types are good too.
A baby play mat with the toys dangling from the arches.


Useless stuff:
Baby bath
Top and tail bowl. seriously, just use any old bowl and do face first arse last. Not tricky!
Stockpile of breast pads. I ended up with loads and I stopped leaking very quickly and still have boxes of them left over
Stockpile of sudocrem. I am still on the first pot ten months later.
Fancy baby towels - ok they are nice but you could just use a regular towel. 
Stockpile of blankets. How many did i think I would need!?
Moses basket - he slept in the swinging cradle at night and in the pram in the day (or in the sling if he wouldn't settle to sleep during his walk in the pram). Moses basket was useless and he hated it.
Travel cot - you will need this eventually but during the first six months you can just use the carrycot of your pram (if you go for a travel system type) for overnight visits.


----------



## beth30

2nd time mom here. Aaron will be 6 next month, and Eli has just turned 4 months. 

**The boppy pillow will eventually come in handy. Helps with sitting up and you can lay the baby on his/her stomach over the middle part of the boppy... allowing the baby to play with toys in front of them. Helps with grabbing and motor skills.**

Now this is one thing for powder formula feeding mothers that will ABSOLUTELY be a great thing to have!! I didn't have one for my oldest, but my friend told me about this item! Formula carrier/dispenser... different ones all over the place, but posting a picture below. You put the right amount of scoops in each compartment. Allowing you to easily fill the bottle with water, and dump one feeding of formula powder in!
 



Attached Files:







baby formula dispenser.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I already wrote in here but those were essentials when baby was younger. Now that she's nearly 6 months i have new essentials. I added the new ones in bold.

- diapers and wipes (obviously)
- car seat (again obviously)
*- A thick sleepsuite she sleeps in from Baby Merlin. Eliminates the use of blankets and she likes it better than sleepsack*
*- plastic bibs with pockets since she's on solids now*
- A big breastfeeding cover. 
- My Anais and Adan blankets, I still use them everyday. 
- a baby carrier - we use the Ergo and love it.
- I love our change table. 
- I also love our diaper genie. 
- My Babyjogger City Mini GT stroller. 
*- Baby Einstein activity centre - OMG she's been loving this since 5 months
*
*- Her high chair and sticky place mats
*
*- Her Lamaze toys especially the knot...boy she loves that thing!!
*
*- Humidifier, winters here are sooo dry
*
None essentials for us:
- wipe warmers have not used it once still
- rash cream, still have not used eventhough her poop is different lol!
- she's been off her soothers partially since 3 months and fully for the past month.


----------



## AmeliasMum

We are very simple on our home. This is babe #4 in less than 6 1/2 yrs, so I have done this a few times, LOL. 

Things I need:

Babe
Boobs
Cloth Diapers
Cloth Wipes
Sling 
Soft Wrap
Kimono style wrap shirts
Bassinet for living area for day time naps


Never used:

Crib (never owned one, we co-sleep)
Soothers (never owned one)
Bottles (never owned any)
Swaddles (never owned one, too many stories about breaking the use of them)
Nursing cover (my kiddos HATE being covered up, and I am not modest)


My DH calls me a Primal Mother, LOL.


----------



## staybeautiful

Now I've actually had LO, this is what we've bought/used:

Pram - LO settles in this better at night for some reason
Car seat
Crib - stays in the living room now for daytime naps
Bouncy chair - only sits in it for about 30 mins max and only since 3 weeks old
4 blankets - 3 cellular, 1 fleece (bought from Asda for a total of about £12)
Breast pump and breast milk storage bags - but only because I'm building a stash of milk in the freezer for when he's bigger.
Baby bath and change mat
Nappies and cotton wool
Muslin cloths


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Seeing as I'm only (almost!) 14 weeks with my first, I don't have anything to contribute just yet. But I'll be stalking this thread for all my baby purchases. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Sparklegirl

bump


----------



## wang

bump!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Things I found to be a waste of money: 

- Changing unit.. SUCH a waste of money, you only use it for a few months anyway, once they start rolling and crawling etc. it's difficult and just easier to do with a change mat on the floor. 

- Nursery furniture.. well we didn't buy any as we still have Oliver in our bedroom at 14 months but we're in the process of doing his bedroom now and I'm just using normal size furniture because he can use it for years to come. If you are tight for money it's not essential to have a fancy nursery set up all painted and decorated with baby stuff they're going to grow out of within a year. 

- Cuddle robes.. they're cute but expensive, normal towels are just as good. 

- Expensive baby baths.. those plain white plastic ones are just as good as the pretty decorated ones, and you'll only use it for a few months anyway. Of course it's not even an essential because for easier bathing you need a bath support as well, but I put the support in the baby bath for the first few months purely to save water. 

- Baby monitor.. never used it once. I am always with Oliver or he is always well within my hearing range. 

- New clothes... such a waste of money! For small baby sizes like 0-3 months there is so much stuff on Ebay in big bundles that works out a fraction of the price


Things that I found surprisingly useful: 

- breastfeeding pillow.. I found this such a help, it really made things easier for me when feeding and meant I could support Oliver much easier and read a book at the same time! 

- rocking musical bouncy chair.. this was SUCH a help, Oliver was really soothed in the first few months by the rocking and would be happy to just chill in there so I could get on with other stuff. Expensive but it definitely made life easier. 

That's all I can think of for now! But note to first-time mums is to ignore the 'essentials list' in the beginning of the Mothercare catolouges etc. you don't need half the things they tell you you need.


----------



## Peggy O

Adding one thing to my list....Swing. We got a simple no frills model, and some nights (not always though) it really helps when lily just will not settle in the evening. I wasn't into all the big seemingly unnecessary things like swings and whatnot, but oh man, it really does help when my arms and boobs are about to FALL OFF. Haha.


----------



## charlie15

I think everyone's needs are so different as are all babies!

We couldn't have done without the following
A sling, S would not go in her pram for 6 weeks and would not be put down!
Extra large Muslins, great for swaddling, cover over buggy to help sleep and sun shade as well as normal cloth and a cover if you want while breast feeding.
My baby was average weight, bang on the 50 percentile so she did fit newborn and 0-3 month clothes until she was about 8-10 weeks, so don't get many but some.
A white noise app and now CD, amazing to help them settle. 
Play gym and play mat, loved it from about 6 weeks old.
Mobiles, great above changing mat, makes changing a joy as she loves her mobile.
Be really sensible about your choice of buggy/pram. Be honest and get the one the suits your lifestyle the best and doesn't way a tonne! Don't go for the trendy, flash names as lovely as some are they are are not right for everyone and once baby is here, whatever is easiest will be what you want!
Cardigans I have found really useful, layering in winter and good with UK summer weather
Baby nail clippers, a lot of people say they bite their finger nails, but my LO is a wriggle bum, so clippers are much easier for me.


Things we never used!
Her bouncy chair, she hates it! Not all babies like them so you never know until you try with yours.
No fancy outfits, baby needs to be comfy and too much of a hassle to out on, waste of money as won't last. Wait until they're older. 
Breast feeding pillow, found it too awkward!
Mittens, don't like them as babies need their hands to explore and discover so just keep nails short.


----------



## vespersonicca

Charlie15 makes a great point about how everyone's needs or unnecessaries will likely be a bit different. You may never use your bouncer because your kid hates it. I think it's important to consider buying used for most things you use in the first year.


----------



## Peggy O

Another thing we LOVE is the changing table OH's brother got us at a church rummage sale for $1. I painted it and sewed a new cover for the pad, then bought some $1 store baskets for it. We use it in the living room. Nice to have a place to get her dressed without sitting on the floor (we're old....haha)


----------



## vespersonicca

Bumping this up!


----------



## BabyMamma93

ive not had my baby yet, but ive already bought something i know i wont use that much if at all. 
I bought a tomme Tippee Starter kit, this included, 6 bottles-of different sizes, a steriliser, some formula powder dispensers, bottle and food warmer, bottle bags, a travel steriliser and some extra teats.
I got this as it was supposed to be £100, i had a £20 off voucher, and it was also on offer, i paid £55. Bargain!! erm maybe not, 
Firstly, i was given a steriliser, exactly the same one, practically brand new, cost me nothing.. and as for a travel steriliser, what will i need that for?
since then ive decided to BF (all being well) i will be expressing and i will be using the odd bottle of FF when i go to work or when im out and about, but ive now got about 10 bottles, i dont think ill need that much?
A bottle and food warmer, apart from being able to use hot water in a jug, i was also given one of these, for nothing! and as said above, if i BF chances are it wont get used that often, and as for food, im planning on not using jarred baby food, so wont need to warm any up!!
the bottle bags will probably come in handy, but as ive not had baby yet, i cant say on that one!!
i know one thing that is good, musilin squares, ive been given cloth nappies, ill be using them under babies head, when changing, and to wipe sick/milk up! 
im also going to get one of them sleeping bags, im not sure what tog i should get though yet as im due in May it should be warm, but in the UK who knows,
I know like most mums, i will have many things ive got but never used/needed, but oh well the joys of being a first time mum i suppose, we will learn for next time, maybe


----------



## Roxie

with my first child i bought all the bottles and steralizr and all that rubbish cos the health visitor told me i NEEDED it even though she knew i wasnt going to bottle feed. i was young and stupid i listened to her. well what a waste! none of it was ever used .
i had alot of things that i didnt use with my first baby though

this time around all i need to get is a new buggy, and il get a mattress when the baby is older as il be co sleeping initially

i already have gender neutral baby clothes and a cot


----------



## Beanonorder

Its actually not that easy to say what is essential and what is not. First of all it depends on what suits you - if you look through this thread you will see plenty of people saying a changing table was the best thing ever and just as many saying it was such a waste! Some are lucky and BFing goes exceptionally well so they never need bottles, others who have good plans, it doesn't work out so well.
One example for me - I listened to everyone about buying newborn sized clothes. Everyone tells you don't buy too many because its a matter of weeks and they outgrow them. I bought 5 or 6 newborn sized outfits and then, due to failure to thrive and weightloss my daughter ended up only outgrowing them at 3 and a half months! 

Unfortunately there are some things you have no idea whether your baby will like or not - like a bouncy/swing chair. 
If you can get things second hand, in good condition, go for it! A lot of new moms feel they have to have everything brand new.


----------



## callypygous

Just want to say thanks to all the ladies have posted. This is such a useful thread. I'm following! :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

I love this thread, I want to challenge myself to spend the least amount possible on baby things. I plan to cloth diaper (primarily because we want loads of kids) and will be creative about where I find them because new they are super expensive. Can anyone comment on cloth diapering?

I've found a really well rated double electric breast pump that retails over $100 for $30 used but perfect condition. I want some independence once baby's born and I think pumping will allow dad with valuable bonding time. 
We found a really nice leather rocking chair for under $50. 
Love the idea of using a slow cooker on warm for bottle warmer! I don't want a cluttery house:nope:


----------



## Peggy O

My cousin and a good friend of OH's are currently pregnant. For their baby showers we are getting them what we used most. LARGE QUANTITIES of assorted size 100% cotton zipper footie jammies! Ha ha. All the cute outfits we received as gifts were worn once or twice, till they were spewed on, and then back into jammies. Some days we went through 3 or 4 pairs. Handy.


----------



## wamommy

Peggy O said:


> My cousin and a good friend of OH's are currently pregnant. For their baby showers we are getting them what we used most. LARGE QUANTITIES of assorted size 100% cotton zipper footie jammies! Ha ha. All the cute outfits we received as gifts were worn once or twice, till they were spewed on, and then back into jammies. Some days we went through 3 or 4 pairs. Handy.

Yes!!!!! My kids lived in these. The ones with zippers are especially awesome for late night diaper changes.


----------



## Bex84

with my first lo the useless things we got was baby bath , I got a thing that laid in bath tub which they lay on then I would just get in with her, she preferred it and I preferred it. It was similar to this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Inf...id=1389267515&sr=8-24&keywords=baby+bath+seat. The other thing I never used was our changing table, actually that's a lie its used as shelf's. I always just stick the changing pad on the floor which meant it was always where I needed it rather than running up stairs for it. The best things I had were the bath thing above, my baby carrier which I used more than pram, sleeping bags, her swing and lots of sleep suits. My lo never liked the bouncer chairs always preferred her swing. I also didn't stock up on one type of nappy as some don't suit shape of individual babies. For my lo new born huggies were perfect and then moved on to little angels and pampers. I know other babies who found same type would leek for them. Moses basket was biggest waste as lo hated it.


----------



## Bex84

oh another waste was the breast pump and steamer, it took so long to express it was much easier to just breast feed and as wasn't using bottles it was easier to use sterilising tablets


----------



## vespersonicca

wamommy said:


> Peggy O said:
> 
> 
> My cousin and a good friend of OH's are currently pregnant. For their baby showers we are getting them what we used most. LARGE QUANTITIES of assorted size 100% cotton zipper footie jammies! Ha ha. All the cute outfits we received as gifts were worn once or twice, till they were spewed on, and then back into jammies. Some days we went through 3 or 4 pairs. Handy.
> 
> Yes!!!!! My kids lived in these. The ones with zippers are especially awesome for late night diaper changes.Click to expand...

We loved those open bottoms 'dress' looking nighties for the night change since you can just pull them up and down. 



2have4kids said:


> I love this thread, I want to challenge myself to spend the least amount possible on baby things. I plan to cloth diaper (primarily because we want loads of kids) and will be creative about where I find them because new they are super expensive. Can anyone comment on cloth diapering?

I actually got quite a few of mine used through the buy/sell cloth diapers here on BNB, mostly out of the UK. I'm in Finland.


----------



## DrMum

Feel like I should add my 2 cents worth after doing a lot of reading and not much contributing haha!

Awesome amazing purchases:

Summer infant bath and shower sling type seat- hands free baby washing in safety!
Medela breast pump- double electric - I'm a no mat leave person so for me, early pumping was the key to good supply and 12 months of breast feeding
Miracle swaddle blankets and MAM dummies/pacifiers= baby who slept like a dream ( personally I have no issues with nipple confusion if that helps anyone!)
Muslins- you can't have enough, my 3 year old still has a clean one to cuddle in bed each night!
Once they are old enough to stand, a fun pod. The best purchase to date!
Icandy peach, love it love it love it. Newborn, toddler, in between. Well battered still looks new.
A new lovely mommy thermal mug. Drinking cold tea doesn't make anyone feel good. 
Neal's yard baby barrier cream. Horribly expensive but a pot lasts forever and is amazing for little bums. No rashes ever. Worth it a hundred times over.
Lovely shower gel for hospital. Seriously take the best you can afford, no shower you ever take in your life will live up to that first post partum shower. Do it in style.

Total waste of dosh:
Bumbo- 10lb baby at birth= child with legs too big for bumbo, felt very mean wedging him into it!
Wipe warmer- a very effective way of drying out your wipes
Newborn denim dungarees- we were gifted hundreds. What a bizarre newborn item of clothing- the front panel bit rides up and they can't see out... 
Lily padz- in theory great, self stick on no leak nursing pad things, in reality for me mastitis in one quick fix! Used once. Never again
Breast feeding ring things which you can warm up or cool down for your boobs, to date never used
Breast shells, things you stick down your bra while feeding on the other side to collect the milk which falls out. Don't bother, just pump the other side whilst you are feeding, you've got 2 hands right?
Newborn shoes. Honestly yeah they are cute, but really not one newborn I have ever met can walk.
Womb bear. They hated it then and they hate it now. "Creepy" according to my 3 year old!
Individually wrapped breast pads. You will use two at a time, each side, that's a lot of plastic to fight your way through! Johnson's multipacks every time!
Moses basket. Go for mid sized crib which fits in your room and doesn't require a MENSA membership to assemble. You're going to move it several times!
Baby gym, swing, rocking things etc. unless you are gifted them don't bother. A blanket on the floor and some toys were used way more often than any of these. Plus they are a pain in the butt to get vomit off.

Oh gosh, I should stop waffling, or contribute more often more succinctly!

Feel free to ask me to elaborate on any of the above or any new ponderings!


----------



## Bex84

oh something that was fantastic that I got lo when she was around 4-5 months was her rainforest jumperoo, she loved it and my nephew has just got through using it and this lo will have it to. Best £70 I spent, it was my lo's main first Christmas presents, it is great so you can just get the hovering done or cook something quickly and they are happy as larry. The other first toy which was a real hit was her fisher price animal train which we got her at about 3 months


----------



## Peggy O

We have the same jumparoo....it was a big help!


----------



## wtt :)

I must say the pack and play we had was great to have especially when you have a dog that keeps wanting to wake up your sleeping baby ;)
Also, we loved the swing!


----------



## wtt :)

Wipe warmers and all that fancy stuff was never used


----------



## themarshas

2have4kids said:


> I love this thread, I want to challenge myself to spend the least amount possible on baby things. I plan to cloth diaper (primarily because we want loads of kids) and will be creative about where I find them because new they are super expensive. Can anyone comment on cloth diapering?
> 
> I've found a really well rated double electric breast pump that retails over $100 for $30 used but perfect condition. I want some independence once baby's born and I think pumping will allow dad with valuable bonding time.
> We found a really nice leather rocking chair for under $50.
> Love the idea of using a slow cooker on warm for bottle warmer! I don't want a cluttery house:nope:

I've found ebay and facebook swap sites to be the best places for finding great deals on cloth diapers. We use gdiapers with Green Mountain Inserts- neither of which are cheap new- but I've scored great deals used ones!


----------



## supertabby

*Clothes*
I would say 12 of each is the minimum for vests (onsies) and sleepsuits in the first sizes which are newborn and 0-3 in UK. Newborn only lasts a couple of weeks, maybe a month but even bigger newborns are often too small to go straight into 0-3. Long sleeve vests for winter babies, short sleeve for summer babies.

Don't bother with fancy designs, get the cheap plain white ones from tesco. They'll be sicked on plenty and cheap supermarket ones are as good as expensive ones for how long you use them, durability is not a concern. People will buy you pretty coloured cute ones anyway as presents.

Don't buy outfits - you won't use them in the first couple of months. Sleepsuits are more comfortable and easier for changes. Outfits involve wrestling things over baby's head etc. Chances are you'll get bought a heap of cute outfits that never even get worn.

*Good buys*
Lots of people knock nappy bins but I love ours, it's easy to use and keeps smells locked in better than nappy sacks. If we've been visiting there have been nappies that have to go straight to outside bin despite using nappy sacks. I can't imagine those ones at 3am in winter. It possibly also depends on the model, we've got a tommee tippee sangenic which is easy, drop in the nappy and turn the handle to seal it. My sil and mil have angelcare ones with a spring that feel like it's going to snap your hand off.

Muslins - lots and lots and lots. We bought 20 before the birth, then another 20 after when our reflux baby arrived (reflux is very common). Brilliant for wiping up sick, protecting your clothes, draping over you when breastfeeding in public, hanging over pram when baby sleeping etc. Don't waste money on pretty patterned ones, just get plain white.

Bouncer chair - give your arms a break and invaluable for babies with reflux as they're happier a bit upright

Breast pump - if you plan to express get a decent electric pump, manual ones are too hard and time consuming especially as you're probably expressing after baby gone to sleep when you've got chance and really you want to get it done and sleep yourself

Grobags - love love love them. Babies usually fall asleep after night feeds and transferring sleeping baby back into sheets that have now gone a bit cold (compared to your warm arms) and then tuck in blankets nice and tight, arms over top etc, often wakes baby up again. They can feed while in the grobag and then just slip them back into bed gently - voila! Also no chance of blankets coming off making baby cold or going over baby's head. They can't use them till there 10lb but well worth it.

Sling - babies like being held and this gives you chance to have both hands free while satisfying baby's need for closeness. It's nice for mummy and daddy to have that closeness too.

Infacol - drops for wind, gets up giant burps for happy babies! 

*Pointless purchases*

Bottle warmer - container that electrically heats up water when you plug it in. So basically same as a kettle, except slower. A kettle and a jug do the same thing and you probably already own them. Only time I can see a bottle warmer being useful is in a hotel with no kettles but then a travel kettle would still be cheaper.

Wipes warmer - never bought one but I think this is the craziest invention ever. What happens when you go out and have normal temperature wipes? Cue screaming....

Bumbo - lo didn't like it, everyone of my friend's babies didn't like it. Baby will sit when he/she is ready, some carefully propped pillows will do the same job

Baby bath - take your lo in the bath or shower with you, or use the sink. You don't need a big container of water to lift and carry around.


----------



## themarshas

Favorite purchases for baby #1 (#2 on the way):
Baby Bath- at 18 months we still use it, because I find filling an entire tub incredibly wasteful.
Breast Pump (medela electric double)- worth every cent, as a full time working mom who pumped/nursed for 16 months mine got a work out and was awesome!
Burp clothes/ receiving blankets- we received tonnns of them for our shower and they got their use! They are good for everything!
Cloth Diapers- best invest we've made so far, and paid for themselves in the first 5 months. Free Diapering for baby #2!
We also got lots of use out of our swing, playmat with kick piano, and jumperoo. We received them all as gifts and our little man loved the independence of being in them so it was a win-win. 
Toy box- our child has alot of toys and books (very little bought by us)! Shelving and storage items like his toy box have been lifesavers-- along with a big garage haha for all the ride on toys, power jeep, and trucks-- toys are taking over!

We didn't buy any of the warmers or a pack n play and never felt like we were missing them.


----------



## StarlitHome

Thankfully didn't have many unnecessary things bought with our daughter, thanks in part to reading threads like this while pregnant! :haha:

Things I've made sure to have this time around are:
- a sling or baby carrier that can be used from birth. Babywearing was fantastic with my daughter and I know it will be a wonderful thing as I care for two kiddos!
- lightweight blankets!
- baby legwarmers, I thought they were hokey until I used them and then my daughter LIVED in them. So easy for diaper changing, cute and comfy! I've stocked up :haha:


----------



## Phantom

Its interesting to see what some people think is useless others used a lot. For example, my son is 2 and we still use his bottle warmer. We used his bumbo (with tray) right up until he was 1. He has skinny legs so it made a great travel high chair for him and we took it camping, to family parties, etc.

Things I got that never used:
burp cloths
peepee teepees
breast pads (I never leaked besides the odd drip after pumping)
doorway jolly jumper (my son never liked it, he still doesn't know how to jump!)
sophie the giraffe (he didn't care for it)


----------



## DrMum

Oh gosh phantom! you are so right! I forgot all about peepee tepees- the most ridiculously unnecessary thing ever!! There is NO NEED!! They did make me laugh as a concept though but utterly useless!!


----------



## 2have4kids

DrMum said:


> peepee tepees- the most ridiculously unnecessary thing ever!

:haha: I'm sure someone made millions off that concept!


----------



## wamommy

2have4kids said:


> DrMum said:
> 
> 
> peepee tepees- the most ridiculously unnecessary thing ever!
> 
> :haha: I'm sure someone made millions off that concept!Click to expand...

I found a wash cloth placed there in the first month or 2 and during baths worked just as well and cost practically nothing! Besides, they stop doing it after a month or 2!


----------



## Beanonorder

Bumping for new mamas to be!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

supertabby said:


> *Clothes*
> I would say 12 of each is the minimum for vests (onsies) and sleepsuits in the first sizes which are newborn and 0-3 in UK. Newborn only lasts a couple of weeks, maybe a month but even bigger newborns are often too small to go straight into 0-3. Long sleeve vests for winter babies, short sleeve for summer babies.
> 
> Don't bother with fancy designs, get the cheap plain white ones from tesco. They'll be sicked on plenty and cheap supermarket ones are as good as expensive ones for how long you use them, durability is not a concern. People will buy you pretty coloured cute ones anyway as presents.
> 
> Don't buy outfits - you won't use them in the first couple of months. Sleepsuits are more comfortable and easier for changes. Outfits involve wrestling things over baby's head etc. Chances are you'll get bought a heap of cute outfits that never even get worn.
> 
> *Good buys*
> Lots of people knock nappy bins but I love ours, it's easy to use and keeps smells locked in better than nappy sacks. If we've been visiting there have been nappies that have to go straight to outside bin despite using nappy sacks. I can't imagine those ones at 3am in winter. It possibly also depends on the model, we've got a tommee tippee sangenic which is easy, drop in the nappy and turn the handle to seal it. My sil and mil have angelcare ones with a spring that feel like it's going to snap your hand off.
> 
> Muslins - lots and lots and lots. We bought 20 before the birth, then another 20 after when our reflux baby arrived (reflux is very common). Brilliant for wiping up sick, protecting your clothes, draping over you when breastfeeding in public, hanging over pram when baby sleeping etc. Don't waste money on pretty patterned ones, just get plain white.
> 
> Bouncer chair - give your arms a break and invaluable for babies with reflux as they're happier a bit upright
> 
> Breast pump - if you plan to express get a decent electric pump, manual ones are too hard and time consuming especially as you're probably expressing after baby gone to sleep when you've got chance and really you want to get it done and sleep yourself
> 
> Grobags - love love love them. Babies usually fall asleep after night feeds and transferring sleeping baby back into sheets that have now gone a bit cold (compared to your warm arms) and then tuck in blankets nice and tight, arms over top etc, often wakes baby up again. They can feed while in the grobag and then just slip them back into bed gently - voila! Also no chance of blankets coming off making baby cold or going over baby's head. They can't use them till there 10lb but well worth it.
> 
> Sling - babies like being held and this gives you chance to have both hands free while satisfying baby's need for closeness. It's nice for mummy and daddy to have that closeness too.
> 
> Infacol - drops for wind, gets up giant burps for happy babies!
> 
> *Pointless purchases*
> 
> Bottle warmer - container that electrically heats up water when you plug it in. So basically same as a kettle, except slower. A kettle and a jug do the same thing and you probably already own them. Only time I can see a bottle warmer being useful is in a hotel with no kettles but then a travel kettle would still be cheaper.
> 
> Wipes warmer - never bought one but I think this is the craziest invention ever. What happens when you go out and have normal temperature wipes? Cue screaming....
> 
> Bumbo - lo didn't like it, everyone of my friend's babies didn't like it. Baby will sit when he/she is ready, some carefully propped pillows will do the same job
> 
> Baby bath - take your lo in the bath or shower with you, or use the sink. You don't need a big container of water to lift and carry around.

This is all so useful, thank you! I haven't bought anything yet as i really don't want to waste money on unnecessary items and this list is very reassuring! x


----------



## RebeccaR19

I almost never tell people what to buy and not buy because we are all different AND all children are different as well. One child might love something and the other one would hate it. So that said, I am going to say what I have found useful just in case there's anyone out there like me.

I was told "Don't buy a changing table. You will never use it."
My son is 3 years old and I am STILL using my changing table. I used it to change him on. But I also used it to keep certain things out of his reach so he could play in his room. Now, I use it as a shelving unit for his toys. It has been so practical and so useful!

I was told "A wipe warmer is a waste of money."
Well my son was traumatized by diaper changes as a baby and having a warm wipe helped ease the process for him. It helped making it more relaxing. I want to buy every new parent one. But, see, we're all different.

I am glad we purchased a pack'n'play with a bassinet because it was useful for a very long time and we can use it again this time around.

I loved my boppy pillows. I still have them.

I was told that bouncers and swings are the best items. They ended up being dust-collectors in my house. My child had reflux and could not handle them. The bouncer aggravated his reflux even more. I'd wait until after baby is born to make either of those purchases. This time around, I'm looking for a swing that is flatter and lays back more as my son tried a friend's swing like that out when he was little and loved it. But you just won't know what baby will or won't like.

I wouldn't buy most of the bigger stuff (like jumpers, exersaucers, etc.) before having the baby this time around. The baby won't use it for months, and it takes up space.

I'm trying to think if there's anything I feel like we really wasted money on. The only thing I can think of was this swing that was supposed to transition to a high-chair, then a chair. It was a waste to me. The swing didn't work well at all. It was a headache to transition it and the parts took up a ton of space in the house.

But, like I said at the beginning, I am very reluctant to tell people what to buy or not buy because everyone will have a different experience. And what was a waste for one person was a treasure for me and vise versa.

Oh and just to be funny, if you have a child who spits up a lot, you might want to invest in a poncho. ;)


----------



## lam_76

The best thing i got was a snuza go monitor. It gives me such peace of mind that lo is breathing ok and i would recommend it to everyone! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Snuza-Go-Baby-Movement-Monitor/dp/B002WLGV08

I also found muslins very useful and loads of bibs as i had a sicky baby.

One thing i wish i hadn't bought was a swing, my lo wasn't keen on it and by the time he liked it he was almost too heavy for it so he only actually used it for about 2 weeks. It does convert into a chair so we've used that a lot but the frame for the swing just takes up space.


----------



## mod19

Just stalking...my first baby is on the way and this is a GREAT thread!


----------



## ItsJana

This is just based on my two daughters + my personal preference. Aside from clothes, diapers and wipes.

Things I found most useful:
-Playmat. babies were really entertained by all the colours and toys.
-Pack and play. Great for travelling and has been one of my best purchases.
-Bottle drying rack
-Electric breast pump
-Breast pads
-Swaddle wrap for bigger babies, young ones can use a burp cloth
-Exersaucer
-Travel bottle warmer (it's non electric). Another great thing if you are a family that likes to travel or be outside for long periods of time. 
-Diaper Genie. Bought this with my second, only wish I had it with my first.
-Car seat that snaps into the stroller, no one wants to wake a sleeping baby. 
-Inflatable bath tub. Easy to store and is great for travelling.
-Baby beauty packs. Cheaper than buying things individually.
-Gripe water. 
-Crochet blankets. Warm, but still breathable. 
-Breastfeeding pillow. Has many uses, props baby up on his/her own etc.
-Snuggli or other baby wrap.

Things I found useless:
-Manual breast pump.
-Glass bottles. Heavy hurt my wrist.
-Crib bedding sets. I was told the bumper pad and comforter are a big no no.
-Jolly jumper. Both my kids cried in this.
-Baby monitor. We live in a one level rancher house and can hear everything.
-Electric bottle warmer. Takes longer than warming water in a microwave.
-Highchair. We usually eat together on the floor so this was barely used. 
-Bassinet. Cute, but baby outgrows it way too quickly.
-Bibs. We just used burp cloths as they covered more than a bib.
-Hooded Towels. Adult sized ones work perfectly fine. 
-Diaper bag. Waste of money. 
-Crib mattress protector. Crib mattress already has a wipeable non absorbent surface.

Hit and miss:
-Swing. DD1 loved it, DD2 hated it.
-Snowsuit. Living where I do winter can either be really mild with nothing but rain, or it can get down to minus 10 celcius. 
-Scratch mittens. These were useful for DD2, but DD1 didn't need them.
-Soothers/Pacifier. DD1 liked them, DD2 liked her thumb better.
-Mobile. I think this was more for me, neither of my kids seems particularly interested in it.


----------



## Beanonorder

Bumping this up again for new mamas


----------



## Kassy

Swaddle
Sling
Electric breast pump
Baby bouncer
Playmate/gym
Bottles
Sleeping bag.
Hooded towels
Baby bath/seat


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm still first tri, so I haven't really bought anything other than a baby bathrobe and some onesies. :)


----------



## greats

My luxury yet essential items:

-Baby bath... It was used a lot and dd loved laying in it for bath time. It freed my hands up to wash quicker. Some moms don't care for them but we loved it and plan on using it again!

-Jumperoo type activity center... Expensive, but once dd was 5 months old I could put her in it for 20-25 mins to have my hands free to eat or clean or do my hair while she jumped. She loved it! And so did I lol

-Activity mat for the floor... dd did a lot of tummy time and liked the little toys for it. You can easily make your own though, like throw a blanket on the floor with toys, etc.

-Jogging stroller... I didn't buy a stroller until dd was 4 months old. I hated the basic 4 wheel ones bc I could not steer them! The snap and go one my SIL had for my niece was awful. So I got a 3-wheel jogging stroller and it has been the single best baby equipment we have purchased to date. I'm getting a double jogging stroller this spring and I'm so excited!


----------



## Tristansmom

A good hack for a baby bath - put a slotted laundry basket in the big bath tub. Or, use the kitchen sink (hey it was good enough for my mom, and her mom, so it's good enough for me)!!

Other essentials: 
Receiving blankets (I like the flannel ones, soft and absorbent)
I used cloth diapers and was seriously addicted to buying them lol
Electric double-side breast pump and freezer bags for milk
Stretchy wrap (Moby style)

Total waste of money:
Soothers (son never took one)
Stroller - he always wanted to be in the wrap, and it was way easier than trying to deal with the dumb, clunky, awkward stroller. Plus he outgrew the car seat that snapped into the stroller when he was only four months, so it lost the convenience factor pretty early on.

Annnnd another waste in our case was a crib. I didn't actually plan on co sleeping but it was just so much easier in our case, so he co slept full time until 15 months or so, and honestly could have transitioned straight into a twin bed with side rails. As it was I used the crib with one side removed as a toddler bed until I could afford a new bed for him. But your mileage will definitely vary on that one; cosleeping is definitely not for everyone!


----------



## Blu10

Hit list:
Loads of sleepsuits
Playmat
Bouncer/ baby chair
Travel system
Changing station
Decent changing bag
Annbel Karmel weaning book

Miss list:
Too many muslin squares
Top & tail bowl
Nappy bin


----------

